# Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ RAM-Probleme



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag Leute,
Ich habe ein R5 3600, der auf dem Board Asus X570 Tuf Gaming sitzt.  Probleme sind, dass mein Board mit Ram vom Takt 3200MHz nicht klar kommt. Hatte vorher Corsair, 3200MHz 16GB. Dort war der automatisch auf 2133MHz gestellt. Auf 3200, bootet er, aber bleibt schwarz. Neustart brauchte teils Hilfe, aber nicht stabil. Jetzt habe ich welchen von HyperX Predator. DDR4 3200MHz. Dort stellt er immer den Ram auf 2400MHz. Aber nicht auf 3200.

Meine NVMe SSD  ist am Chipsatz angeschlossen. Ist dort evtl. das Problem?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

XMP bzw. für ASUS das DOCP Profil aktiviert?
Die Riegel stecken korrekt in A2 + B2?
Ich würde sowas immer erstmal mit 1 Riegel abwechselnd probieren,falls einer defekt ist.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Moin,
DOCP ist aktiv. Der PC stürzt auch nicht ab oder bleibt hängen.  Nur beim Neustarten, treten die Fehler auf und er braucht auch etwas lange... Teils beim Neustarten, bleibt er hängen... Hatte ich auch mit dem Corsair Ram.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Trennst du den PC immer komplett vom Strom?
Würde auch den Windows Schnellstart mal deaktivieren.Der stört mehr als er nutzen hat.
Würde halt mit dem Ryzen Dram Calculator mal versuchen
Download DRAM Calculator for Ryzen | TechPowerUp
Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community | ComputerBase Forum

Bios ist das neuste drauf?


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Wo finde ich Windows Schnellstart?

Bios ist auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Vllt ein Hinweis: Der PC braucht etwas lange, um von Neustart bis Windows wieder hoch gefahren ist. Das Mainboard, oder die nvme scheint langsam zu sein, wenn er vom Post, auf Windowsstart hoch fährt. Runterfahren dauert auch etwas lange.

Den PC fahre ich unter Windows runter. 
Unter "Sicheres Booten" dann im Reiter "Art des Betriebssystems" steht als Option bei mir: Anderes Betriebssystem. Es gibt auch eine Option namens, Windows UEFI Modus. Sollte die im Bios an?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Vor der Festplatte muss immer der Windows Bootmanager stehen.
Wurde Windows denn im Uefi Modus installiert?
Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren/aktivieren
Würde das dann halt mal ausprobieren mit dem Uefi ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Wurde im UEFI Modus installiert.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ich komm nicht weiter.
Der PC ist im Betrieb stabil. Aber: Wenn er herunter gefahren wurde von mir, und ich den später wieder hochfahren möchte (kein Standby), dann hat er Bootprobleme und bleibt schwarz. Muss ihn dann per Resetknopf drück und so neu starten. Dann klappt es in vielen Fällen. Beim Neustarten, oft dasselbe.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Soviel verschiedene Ram Riegel und keiner läuft vernünftig mit dem XMP Profil.Normal sollte das ja Geschichte sein mit den neuen 3000er CPU`s,weil die ja wohl auch einen besseren Speichercontroller bekommen haben.Da sollte doch sogar bis 3600 Mhz der Ram laufen.
Mein Ram 3200er Gskill lief sofort mit einem 2600x auf B450 Asus Board

EDIT:
Mach das Xmp mal aus bzw. DOCP und versuch es dann nochmal. Ob er dann normal bootet
Wie gesagt ram muss richtig stecken. A2 + B2
Teste auch mal mit 1 Riegel


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Wenn ich auf normal starte bzw DOCP ausschalte, dann stellt er den Ram automatisch auf 2400Mhz. Ist dass normal? 

Beide sind richtig in A2+B2.
Hatte einen rausgenommen. Fuhr normal hoch. Dann den anderen raus. Fuhr auch normal hoch. Beide getauscht und einen weiter genutzt. Dann war wieder Bild schwarz und musste resetten...

Edit: 23:13Uhr. Der PC startet wieder nicht mit beiden Riegeln... Leuchte bleibt gelb. Der jenige, der mit mir den PC gebaut hat, meinte zu mir, dass wohl das Board einen weg hat.


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Hast du das aktuelle Bios installiert? Hatte ich beim Gaming E auch beim ersten Mal Hochfahren mit dem Release UEFI. Nach dem Update auf das ABB BIOS funktionierte dann alles. Mit dem aktuellen ABBA ebenfalls keine Probleme.
Das gelbe Licht bedeutet RAM Boot Probleme. 

Das der RAM auf 2400Mhz gestellt wird ist normal.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ja, aktuelles Bios ist drauf. Wurde per Stick gemacht.
Mit der Leuchte wusste ich es nicht. Die bleibt Gelb, anstatt auf weiß zu gehen... Was bedeuten grundsätzlich Ram Boot Probleme? War mit dem vorherigen Corsair auch so


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*



AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Ja, aktuelles Bios ist drauf. Wurde per Stick gemacht.
> Mit der Leuchte wusste ich es nicht. Die bleibt Gelb, anstatt auf weiß zu gehen... Was bedeuten grundsätzlich Ram Boot Probleme? War mit dem vorherigen Corsair auch so



Das der RAM falsch eingebaut ist oder einen Defekt aufweist. Steck mal die beiden RAM Module in die freien Plätze.

Alternativ mal deine M2 in den anderen Slot stecken.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Falsch eingebaut?
Riegel 1 ist in A2. Riegel 2 ist in B2. Lieber A1+b1? 
Beide Riegel werden erkannt. Sollte ich den Riegeln etwas mehr Spannung geben? Normal wäre 1.35v.

Die SSD an die CPU Lanes hängen?


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ja Versuch mal A1 und B1. Am RAM würde ich erstmal nichts umstellen und auf 2400Mhz lassen. 

Du hast doch eine SSD im M2 Format verbaut oder? Falls ja welche ist es denn?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Problem wäre, der Boxedlüfter versperrt Riegel A1. Hmm, gucken was ich da mache...

Ich hab die Corsair MP510 960GB Nvme PCIe GEN3 SSD. ^^ Aktuell hängt sie am Chipsatz des unteren Slot.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Versperrt den RAM Slot?  Sollte das so sein?

Viel mehr fällt mir leider dazu auch nicht ein aber vlt liegt es ja wirklich an der SSD und nicht am RAM. Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach versuchen die SSD  im oberen M2 Slot zu stecken. 

Hast du gar kein Bild oder erscheint immer erst einmal das Asus Logo?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Jap... leider ja.. :O Ka, was zutun?

Zwackt die SSD dann nicht was vom x16 Lanes für die Graka was ab?

Gar kein Bild dann. Nur die Ram LED, leuchtet...


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Bist du so nett und machst mal ein BIld bzgl. Kühler. 
Bei der Verteilung der Lanes kann ich dir leider nicht helfen aber sollten 4x nicht noch frei sein damit die Karte die vollen 16x erhält. Probieren geht über studieren.


Was mich nur wundert ist das ich den gleichen Fehler auch hatte bevor ich das Release BIOS ersetzt hatte. Seitdem keine Probleme, beim Kumpel mit dem Gaming F das gleiche.

P.S. Ich schaue morgen/nachher mal was ich genau im Buos eingestellt habe und kann dir das schicken. Vlt liegt es auch an etwas anderen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ram wird fast immer in den Steckplätzen A2 + B2 empfohlen,hab bis jetzt noch nie was anderes gesehen.Steht auch so im Manual.
Es sei denn ein Slot hat einen defekt.
Wird denn die volle Ram Kapazität angezeigt zb. im Taskmanager
Ist ja schon komisch das der nur mit 2400 läuft.
Würde mal Memtest86 laufen lassen
Normal sollte mit dem DOCP Profil der Ram laufen.Der stellt ja alles automatisch ein,auch die Spannung.
Wenn es mit so vielen Ram Konstellationen Probleme Gibt glaub ich auch an ein Problem mit dem Board oder Bios.
Ich würde mal mit 1 Ram Riegel und DOCP Profil zb. 2933 Mhz versuchen
Oder mal alles händisch eingeben ,mit anderen Timings.Mit dem Ryzen Dram Calculator zb.
Wenn das Board aber beim normalen booten und Standard Takt des Rams schon Probleme macht dann ist auch evt. was anderes im argen.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Das die default nur mit 2400Mhz laufen ist normal. Normaler Weise lädt man ja dann das XMP Profil ^^

Ja eigentlich sollte A2+B2 Passen aber ein Versuch ist es doch wert.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

@Blackout27,
Bild kann ich morgen mal hier reinstellen. Wenn ich die Option finde. 
Das Board hat 2x PCIe x16 Slots und 2x PCIe 4.0 M2 Slots. So richtig? 
Vllt ist das Bios falsch geflasht worden... Verstehe ich nicht. Würde mich auf deine Infos freuen! 


@Schwarzseher,
Genau , dort sind die Riegel auch drinn. Volle Ramkapazität wird angezeigt. CPU-Z zeigt auch richtig an.
Vllt sind 1.35v zu wenig für 3200MHz? 

Meintest lief. Aber keine Fehler


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ich schick dir morgen meine Einstellungen Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter. 
Wie gesagt bzgl. der Lanes und wie diese aufgeteilt werden, kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. Ein Kumpel hatte bei seinem Gigabyte Board mal den falschen M2 Slot benutzt und konnte dann auch nicht booten. Aber das ist ja von Board zu Board verschieden. 

Die 1,35V sollten stimmen ansonsten liegt ein RAM Defekt vor bzw. läuft dieser nicht stabil unter den Herstellerangaben. Wenn du den Fehler aber auch bei 2400Mhz und 1,2V (?) hast glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt. 

Ich hau mich jetzt hin ^^


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Update:
Bei Default Setrings vom Ram (2400MHz) hat der PC keine Bootprobleme. Es muss am Ram liegen, denke ich. Dann frage ich mal, welcher Ram und Hersteller ist 100% passend für R5 3600 und X570 Board? Am Mainboard liegt es dann wohl eher doch nicht.
Kann aber auch evtl. Wie du sagst, an der M2 liegen..

Dann wünsch ich gute Nacht!


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Was CPU Z anzeigt muss nicht richtig sein,da hab ich vor kurzem so einen Fall gehabt.Entscheidend ist was der im Taskmanager anzeigt wieviel Verfügbar sind.CPUZ erkennt nur das zwei Riegel verbaut sind,aber wenn der Fehler hat bleibt das unbemerkt.
Ich gehe aber auch mal davon aus wenn man soviele Ram Varianten schon verbaut hatte das nicht alle defekt waren.Der Fehler war ja bei allen,bzw. keiner lief vernünftig.
Das DOCP Profil von Asus stellt ja alles automatisch ein was fürs OC des Rams benötigt wird,auch die Spannung.
Manchmal braucht aber auch der Speichercontroller (SOC)etwas mehr Saft.
Wie gesagt normal sollte zumindest eine Ram Kombi die du hattest laufen mit dem DOCP Profil.

EDIT:
Wenn der Ram schon mit Standard Takt von 2400 Mhz und ohne DOCP Probleme macht,dann weiß ich auch nicht was das sein soll.
Würde nochmall den anderen Ram versuchen,wenn du den noch hast von Corsair oder so.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Glaube beim Taskmanager stand 15.9GB oder so ähnlich. Bei 2400Mhz läuft er stabil. Hab ihn grade darauf laufen und paar mal neu gestartet. Er läuft mit den Settings-stabil. Aber das mit DOCP, ist total seltsam...

Corsair liegt hier noch... wollte den aber wieder verschicken


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Moin 
hier die versprochenen Einstellungen. Die Spannungswerte vom Chip und co. können aber nicht 1:1 genommen werden da wir unterschiedliche Boards von Asus verwenden. Das UEFI sollte aber bis auf die Farbgestaltung fast identisch sein.
Wenn der PC aber mit 2400Mhz läuft kannst du ja mal die XMP Werte per Hand eintragen. Eigentlich sollte Ryzen 3000 DDR4 3200 unterstützen wenn zwei Rammodule verbaut sind. Sind es Single oder Dual Rank Module?
 Wahrscheinlich sind die Werte einfach zu hoch für deine Config^^ Ich selbst betreibe auch nur DDR4 3000er Dual Rank Ram. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Danke dir Blackout! Habe DOCP auf #2 gestellt, mit den 3000MHz. Von 1.35v habe ich auf 1.36 gestellt. Scheint damit stabiler zu sein! Welche CL Werte, wären bei 3000Mhz gut? 15 17 17 17 17 36?

Die Riegel sind Dual Modus. Aber komisch ist, bei CPU Z steht unter Memory und unter dem Reiter Channel, nichts.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Kannst du ausprobieren. Das hängt ja vom Speicher ab. ich persönlich kenne mich bei Ram OC auch nicht wirklich aus da es meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen ist ob der Ram nun mit 3000,3200 bei CL16,17 oder 18 läuft 

Aber freut mich das du das Problem scheinbar behoben hast


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

@Blackout,
Nope, Problem ist wieder aufgetreten.^^ Nach dem ich den Netzschalter aus und wieder an gemacht habe, neu gebootet, waren wieder die Bootprobleme und die leuchte vom Ram leuchtete. Der Ram ist jetzt auf 1.37v. Mal sehen. Sonst geht das Board evtl. Zurück


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Du machst immer einen Kaltstart?Also trennst den PC komplett vom Strom?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ja, umzusehen ob er dann wieder normal hochfährt. Manchmal tut er dass, manchmal nicht. Ist aber auch so, wenn ich den Stromknoof vom Netzteil nicht drücke. Dann hat er auch teils diese Bootprobleme. Es ist einfach keine richtige Diagnose möglich. Ich kann keine richtige erschließen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Kaltstarts sind bei den neuen Board immer so eine Sache,weil der Pc um das OC zu gewährleisten Stabile Spannungen liefern muss und gerade bei Asus wird dann auch gerne mal ein doppel Boot ausgeführt um stabil zu starten.Asus nennt das ein Feature und keinen Bug ^^
Wenn bei verschiedenen Ram Riegeln die gleichen Symtome auftreten,würde ich mich auch mal nach was anderem umsehen,was das Board betrifft.
Es muss ja eigl. auch nicht unbedingt ein teures x570 Board sein.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Die Symptome treten bei beiden Riegeln auf. Corsair und Kingston. Hmm, braucht der aber dann so lange beim booten und die Leuchte vom ram leuchtet ständig?

Muss dann wohl wirklich ein neues Board her. Was ist mit Asrock x570? Passen dort 3200mhz gut und corsair? Asrock Extreme4 zb? 

Was ich noch sagen wollte, das Board brauch ziemlich lange, bis es sich von ram auf booten umstellt. Normal?


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Warum kein Msi B450 Max zb. das unterstützt die neuen 3000er CPU`s auch schon ab ersten Bios ,weil neue Version des Boards.
Hat sogar Usb Flashback
Specification for B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland
Stimmt denn die Bootreihenfolge im Bios?
Hast du die Riegel mal einzeln in A2 probiert ohne DOCP?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ohne DOCP könnte ich mal probieren.
Hätte schon gerne x570... Oder ein anderen Hersteller, statt MSI


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Nimmste das was ich hab(Profil)guckst DU 
Braucht allerdings für die 3000er CPU`s ein Bios Update.
Läuft aber mit 3200er Ram


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ah, meinst du dein Asus Rog Strix F Gaming B450?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen B und x?
Meinst du, sollte ich ein anderes Board nehmen oder nur umtauschen und dass gleiche wieder?


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Musst du selber wissen was du benötigst.Ich finde die X570 schon sehr teuer.Was ist da neu ausser PCIe 4.0?
Die X Boards haben halt eine etwas bessere Ausstattung und kommen immer zuerst auf den Markt warum wohl ?
Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Strix B450-F Gaming, ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn selbst auf den X570 Boards der Ram nicht vernünftig läuft obwohl theoretisch ja sogar 3600er Ram läuft,dann hat man ja kaum mehrwert.
Ok kann ja jetzt an deinem Board liegen das der Ram nicht korrekt läuft wissen wir ja nicht genau.

Du weißt aber nie genau welcher Ram jetzt mit welchem Mainboard 100%tig zusammen läuft.
Ich hatte damals einfach einen aus der QVL Liste genommen


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Also MSI möchte ich nicht gerne nehmen... Asrock, Asus o Gigabyte.. 
Schwierige Entscheidung. Kann ja dem Board nochmal ne Chance geben. Wenn's wieder so ist, umsteigen auf b450 o x470...


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ja klar kannst du natürlich so machen


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Okay, ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe und Tipps und Tricks! Leider wird wohl das Board dann zurück gehen.

Schönes Restwochenende euch!

LG


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Ja gib mal Feedback wenn du was neues hast und ob es läuft 
viel Glück


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Update:
Auch wenn ein Riegel in Slot A2 ist (beide gestestet) bleibt der PC im Bootloop. Ramleuchte leuchtet gelb. Auch in Slot B2, dass selbe Problem. Mit beiden Riegeln.

Komisch: mit beiden Riegeln bootet er wieder.

Jetzt mit beiden, nach einem Neustart, wieder Bootloop.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Der Audiostecker vom Mainboard, war nicht richtig drinn.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

jetzt läuft er oder was?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Scheint bis jetzt zulaufen. Hab ihn paar mal aus gemacht. Ihn vom netz getrennt, dann nur neugestartet. Bis jetzt keine Probleme! Ein Stecker. So welche Fehler?? :o
Soll ich den ram trotzdem dann auf 3200Mhz ballern?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*

Update 21:11Uhr;
Zu früh gefreut. Ram Bootprobleme sind wieder da. Also geht wohl das Board o die CPU zurück.
Was ich noch machen könnte ist, die M.2 vom PCH auf den PCIe der CPU stecken. ?


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. Oktober 2019)

Könnte man ein Biosupdate erneut durchführen?


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. Oktober 2019)

Der PC ist selbst mit 2866Mhz, beim Neustart, instabil. Ich glaub, die CPU hat ne Macke. Die LED leuchtet nämlich auch von der CPU, beim Start. Bleibt ca 3 Sek an und springt dann auf weißliche Licht. Oder Mainboard??


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Oktober 2019)

Schwer zu sagen.Der Speichercontroller befindet sich ja auch auf der CPU und dann kann es auch Probleme mit dem Ram geben.
Da kann man aber nur spekulieren.
Dann tauscht man sicherheitshalber beide Komponenten.

Vielleicht nimmst du die CPU nochmal raus und setzt nochmal wieder ein und überprüfst die Stifte der CPU


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt am Donnerstag, fahr ich zu meiner Werkstatt des Vertrauens und dort wird nochmal nachgeschaut. Es ist das Board in Verdacht. Schade drumm... 

Dachte, ich hätte Glück bei der Hardware.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Oktober 2019)

Kann immer mal vorkommen.Nicht nur bei Computer Hardware 
Musste auch eine AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen und bin zurück auf Luft,weil mir die Pumpe zu laut war.


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. Oktober 2019)

Sollte ich evtl. mal teuren Ram kaufen von G Skill zb. Mit B Dies? G Skill Trident Z RGB? Hab viel gelesen, dass G Skill mit Ryzen angeblich gut klar kommt.


----------



## AndroidJunky (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Melde mich wieder hier. Mein Kumpel, der mir den PC gebaut hat, hat heute bei Asus angerufen. Der nette Mann am Telefon meinte, 3200Mhz sind bei dem Board schon OC und sollte mal ggf. Höher getakteten Ram testen. Mein jetziger Ram läuft auf 2800Mhz und denke, dass werde ich so lassen.  Er war aber auch etwas verwundert und meinte so, dass Board würde bis 4000Mhz auskommen. Warte bis zum nächsten Biosupdate und schaue dann nochmal.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Oktober 2019)

ja wie gesagt der Speichercontroller vom 3600 sollte mit mindestens Max. Speichertaktfrequenz 3200MHz klarkommen und die Mainboards schaffen wie erwähnt oft mehr als 4000 +
Was da bei Dir im argen ist kann man schwer sagen.
Mein Board Asus B450 F-Gaming mit :G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) ab €'*'98,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
macht da keine Probleme mit dem Bios was schon drauf war und der Ram hat keine Samsung B-Dies

Mit Ram von mehr als 3800 Mhz wird aber abgeraten,weil du dann wieder Performance verlust hast CPU bedingt.
YouTube


----------



## AndroidJunky (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke Schwarzseher, für deine Mithilfe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass G.Skill vllt. besser mit Asus klar kommt. Evtl. werde ich einfach, als nächstes Board mal Gigabyte probieren... Oder ich bestelle mir mal welche von G.Skill mit 3600Mhz oder Cl14 und probiere die dann aus. Wenn es noch so ist, wüsste ich nicht, wo dann der Hund begraben ist. Mein Kumpel hat aber alles richtig angesteckt und ist auch fest.  Komische Sache...
Was für eine Lösung könntest du mir den noch empfehlen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Oktober 2019)

Hattest du XMP schonmal mit 1 Riegel probiert?
Vielleicht kommt ja nochmal ein neues Bios wie du sagst.
Jetzt aufgrund des Ram`s ein anderes Board zu kaufen halte ich nicht für notwendig.
Ram könnte man drüber nachdenken den zu tauschen und den anderen dann zu verkaufen,wenn der ohne defekt ist.
Allerdings hast du da keine Garantie das der neue so läuft wie angegeben.
Würde da zur Sicherheit evt. auch mal in die QVL Liste des Mainboard Herstellers schauen welche Ram Riegel zumindest mal getestet wurden auf dem Board.


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt, mit der QVL Liste. Der Corsair Ram, stand auch drauf... G Skill Trident Z, 3200Mhz Cl14, kam heute an und teste ihn.

Nachtrag 12:02,
Ram Riegel von G.Skill eingebaut und genau dass gleiche. Bis 2800Mhz, läuft alles stabil. Drüber hinaus, hat er wieder Boot -Probleme. Dass Board wird verkauft. Oder ist der IMC auf der CPU im Eimer? Was ist dass?? Alles ist neu...


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Naja zumindest weißt du jetzt das es schonmal nicht am Ram liegt 
Die TUF Serie hatte früher schon nicht so einen guten Ruf,warum auch immer.Ich kann dazu nichts sagen.Hatte bis jetzt auch nur Asus aber allgemein sehr wenige Rechner.
Würde mal was anderes probieren


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Der Ram hat 190€ gekostet... wieder so viel Geld im Sand gesetzt... Würdest du mir raten den zurück zuschicken oder den zu behalten, Mainboard mit dem Kingston zu verkaufen, davon sich ein gutes x470 Board zu holen? Nochmal Asus Rog strix? Gigabyte?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Ram würde ich dann halt wieder verkaufen.
Ein x 470 würde aufjedenfall reichen,weil soviel Mehrwert hast du bei den X570 nicht ausser Pcie 4.0 was kaum genutzt werden kann.
Beachte aber das du da wieder ein Bios Update für die 3000er Cpus brauchst.
Ansonsten musst du halt selber entscheiden was du benötigst und was du ausgeben willst


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Der G. Skill gefällt mir so gut. Würde es Sinn machen,  den trotzdem wieder zurück zu schicken, oder den HyperX mit dem Board zuverkaufen, G. Skill zu behalten?

Ich dachte immer, dass Asus gute Boards macht, da mir die Designs auch gefallen. Aber vllt, sollte ich nicht nach Optik gehen..


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Von Optik hast du überhaupt nichts wenn die Komponente nicht läuft.
Die Endscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen was du jetzt machen sollst.
Wenn dir der Gskill mehr zusagt dann behälst du ihn halt.Auch weil der die besseren Timings hat.Oder du wartest jetzt erstmal bis du ein neues Mainboard bekommst und hast dann 2 verschiedene Ram kombis zum testen um zu sehen welcher besser läuft.


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Und wie bekomm ich wieder etwas Geld rein? Neues Board kostet ja auch wieder...


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Evt. bekommst du das Board was du hast auch getauscht,entweder gegen das gleiche oder ein anderes,musst du halt mit dem Händler klären,wenn du von einem defekt ausgehst.
Dann verkauf halt ein Ram kit 
RAM overclocking with Ryzen - Google Tabellen


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Dass Problem ist, das Board wurde nicht von mir bestellt. Der jenig, der es bestellt hat, meint, dass er es nicht zurück schicken möchte. (Aus Gründen von zurückrufung des Acc.). Bin also angewiesen, damit klar zu kommen, oder es so zu verkaufen.  Evtl. kann auch ein Biosupdate helfen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Entweder du lebst damit und findest dich damit ab das aktuell nur 2800 Mhz möglich sind oder du wartest auf ein Bios Update.
Du kannst natürlich auch nochmal versuchen dich da etwas reinzuarbeiten in die Materie,aber das kostet Zeit und Nerven 
[Sammelthread] Ryzen RAM OC Thread + Mögliche Limitierungen
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...941361988075531/RAM_OC_Anleitung_Vers_1_3.pdf

Wie ist denn die SOC Spannung bei dir im Bios eingestellt für den Speichercontroller?


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

SOC ist glaub ich auf Auto gestellt. Ich warte zum Biosupdate noch.^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2019)

Solange der Pc stabil läuft und sonst alles funktioniert sehe ich das auch nicht so kritisch.
Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Schrauben vom CPU-Kühler sind mehr als fest. Etwas lockern?


----------



## AMG38 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ausgehend vom Verlauf deiner Beiträge kann man einen RAM-Defekt ausschließen. Was "ich" an deiner Stelle schon längst getan hätte, wäre zu deiner Werkstatt des Vertrauens, von der du ja erzählt hast, zu gehen und deine Komponenten mit anderen zu testen. Also deine CPU und deinen RAM auf einen X470/B450 oder anderes X570 Board zu schnallen und darauf zu testen und/oder eine andere R3000 CPU auf deinem Board mit deinem Speicher zu testen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (11. Oktober 2019)

Dass wäre auch ne Möglichkeit gewesen. Ich warte mal bis zum Biosupdate und dann seh ich weiter^^.

LG


----------



## AndroidJunky (13. Oktober 2019)

Morgen fahre ich nochmal zur Werkstatt und lass dort ein anderes Mobo und CPU testen...


----------



## AndroidJunky (16. Oktober 2019)

Moin, melde mich mal zurück.
Hab auf der Asus Seite, bei den Biosupdates gesehen, dass es vor dem Agesa 1.0.0.3ABBA Update, ein Patch gibt. Dort steht:

"AGESA 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB to improve compatibility"
Version ist 1005. Zur Zeit habe ich die 1201 Version, also neueste.
Bei dem Bios- Update, wurde von der ersten Biosversion 0602, gleich auf die 1201 geupdatet. 
Meine Frage wäre, hätte ich erst den Zwischenschritt auf 1005 und dann auf 1201 machen müssen? 

LG


----------



## skoberst (16. Oktober 2019)

hallo, habe seit kurzen auch so ein system. 

mit dem auslieferungsbios war das gesamtsystem total instabil ! jetzt habe ich das bios 1201 drauf und keine probleme.    ? Hast du nach dem Bios flash im EXIT Menu auf "Load Optimized Defaults" gedrückt und dann die bios einstellungen gespeichert + neu gestartet? ist wichtig um evtl. falsche einstellungen vom vorherigen bios los zu werden

hatte alles überflogen aber glaub  nichts dazu gefunden.

solltest du im EZ Mode startbild die Einstellung EZ System Tuning von normal auf optimiert(oder so) geändert haben wird auch alles mögliche im bios verstellt > diese Änderungen wirst du auch erst richtig los wenn du die "Defaults" lädts > einfaches zurück stellen auf "normal" stellt nicht alles zurück.

das bios 1201 sollte alle vorherigen Patches beinhalten > also keine zwischenschritte nötig > sonst wäre es auf der asus Seite aufgeführt das man vorher bios XY installieren muß (hatte es vor langer zeit mal dass bios XZ nur auf Bios XY installiert werden kann und nicht direkt auf XA  war bei asus extra beschrieben)

aber

wenn ich von keinem bios chaos ausgehe >>> vermute ich einen fehler im Board oder CPU da hilft nur der komponententest den du machst.

nimm auch das Netzteil mit!


----------



## AndroidJunky (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin skoberst,
Ich glaube, dass ich das gemacht habe... Diesen EZ System Tuning hatte ich kurz mal an, war aber nach dem Bios Update. Hab eben gelesen, dass Agesa 1.0.0.4 einige Fehlerbehebungen verbessert. Probiere ich noch aus. Falls es nichts bringt, wird es wohl an der CPU . Mainboard liegen, denke ich. 
Könnte die CPU einen weg haben? Einige hier im Forum und mein Kumpel, der mit mir den PC zusammengebaut hat, tippen eher auf Mainboard. 
Meine Einstellungen im Bios, sind alle auf default bzw. normal.  

Was könnte ich noch für Infos geben?

LG


----------



## skoberst (17. Oktober 2019)

na erst mal teile testen inkl. netzteil.  dein kumpel kann ja vorsichthalber die default einstellungen laden/speichern im uefi > falls du da etwas falsch gemacht hast.

und dann schaue was bei raus kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Das mit AMD Arbeitsspeicher nicht immer den vollen Takt(3200 MHz) erreichen hat mit AMD zu tun. Leider ist es so das AMD in Sache Controller was sich mit auf dem Prozessor befindet immer noch hinterher hingt. Mainboard Hersteller können hier nur versuchen das ganze zu optimieren mit der Hoffnung das die Arbeitsspeicher schneller laufen.

In deinem Fall ist weder das Mainboard defekt noch die CPU, es liegt schlicht und einfach daran das du  mit dem Prozessor Pech hattest. Man bezeichnet ein Prozessor was gut übertaktet werden kann als "gute Güte". Denn die einen lassen sich besser mit weniger Spannung übertakten und die andere schlechter. Das gleiche zählt auch für den Controller, die einen bekommen die Arbeitsspeicher schneller am laufen und die anderen halt nicht.

In deinem Fall müsstest du praktisch ein neuen Prozessor kaufen und hoffen das die Güte dazu besser ausfallen wird.
AMD soll zwar nun auch mit 3200 MHz und auch schneller gut laufen, aber anscheint wird dies nicht mit jedem Prozessor erreicht. Denn hier im Forum bist du nicht der einzige der diese 3200 MHz nicht erreichen kann. Bios Updates könnten das Problem aber zukünftig verbessern.


----------



## AndroidJunky (17. Oktober 2019)

@skoberst,
Wurde auch probiert. Bis 2800Mhz läuft der stabil.
Auch eigene Einstellungen, sind bis 2800Mhz stabil. Darüber hinaus, ist es Glück, ob es stabil läuft oder nicht. Leider. 

@IICARUS,
Dachte, dass die Ryzen 3000 dafür konzipiert sind. Ne neue CPU kaufen, ist deswegen Quatsch, oder? Wollte nächstes Jahr auf den R7 3700X oder Gen 4 wechseln. Mal sehen. Heißt für mich also, andere Updates warten und sehen, ob es besser wird? 

Lustig ist auch, bei 3000Mhz, kann er, wenn der PC will, hochfahren. Würd ich dann aber als Glück bezeichnen.^^ Was bedeutet es, wenn es mal klappt, dann mal nicht, bzgl. stabil hochfahren?


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Oktober 2019)

Gib dem Speichercontroller doch mal etwas mehr Spannung und dem Ram auch.Geringfügig erhöhen.
Ram mal statt 1,35 mal 1,36-37 probieren
SOC auch mal leicht erhöhen.
Normal müsste da viel mehr drin sein
RAM overclocking with Ryzen - Google Tabellen
Oder man legt eben nochmal selber Hand an mit dem Dram Calculator
Download DRAM Calculator for Ryzen | TechPowerUp

Die 3000er sollen ja schon einen besseren Speichercontroller haben und theoretisch sind ja sogar weit über 3000Mhz beim Ram möglich.
zumindest 2933 sollten möglich sein ohne wenn u. aber,weil von AMD spezifiziert mit den 3000er CPU`s


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> @IICARUS,
> Dachte, dass die Ryzen 3000 dafür konzipiert sind. Ne neue CPU kaufen, ist deswegen Quatsch, oder? Wollte nächstes Jahr auf den R7 3700X oder Gen 4 wechseln. Mal sehen. Heißt für mich also, andere Updates warten und sehen, ob es besser wird?
> 
> Lustig ist auch, bei 3000Mhz, kann er, wenn der PC will, hochfahren. Würd ich dann aber als Glück bezeichnen.^^ Was bedeutet es, wenn es mal klappt, dann mal nicht, bzgl. stabil hochfahren?


Stimmt schon, normalerweise sollte es geht, ist halt AMD. War ja letztens mit dem Turbo Boost der nicht erreicht wurde auch so. Erst nach dem anpassen des Bios erreichen nun einige den Turbo Boost. AMD muss da noch dran arbeiten, daher kann es gut sein das sich das ganze irgendwann mit einem neuen Bios verbessert.

In einem anderem Thema heute wunderte sich jemand auch das er seine 3600 MHz Speicher nicht stabil bekommt, da ja auch hier gesagt wurde das die neuen Prozessoren einen höheren Takt gut mit machen. Das mit dem hochfahren hat nur damit was zu tun das der Speicher nicht 100% stabil läuft, daher klappt es mal und dann mal wieder nicht.

Versuche es auch mal was @Schwarzseher beschrieben hat, da es mit mehr Spannung es ggf. doch noch klappen kann.
Kannst auch zum testen direkt auf 1,400v gehen und sollte es damit laufen dich dann etwas runter tasten. Dem Speicher würde es sogar nichts ausmachen wenn 1,450v anliegen würden. Nur irgendwann wird der Speicher halt wärmer mit mehr Spannung was auch zu Instabilität führen kann. Zudem altert Hardware auch schneller wenn mehr Spannung anliegt, daher lohnt es sich meist nicht mit der Brechstange dran zu gehen.

Aber die genannten 35mv mehr, also auf etwa 1,375v zu gehen machen dem Speicher nichts aus.
Mainboard packen oft ehe etwas mehr von sich aus mit drauf. So hatte mein Asrock Z170 OCF Board immer 1,365v von sich aus anliegen, obwohl im Bios nur 1,350v  eingestellt waren.


----------



## AndroidJunky (17. Oktober 2019)

@Schwarzseher & IICARUS,
Danke für euren Tipp! Werde mal 1.40V probieren. Geb dann nochmal bescheid.

Den G.Skill Ram, den schicke ich morgen wieder zurück. Behalte erstmal den noch von Kingston. Entweder es klappt langsam mit den 3000Mhz+ stabil, oder werde dann einfach nach dem nächsten Bios-Update, falls es dann noch nicht geht, CPU und Mainboard verkaufen... Schade.

Nachtrag: Auf dem Mainboard habe ich jetzt insgesamt, 3 verschiedene Ramhersteller probiert. Keiner lief auf 3000Mhz stabil.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Wobei es normal kaum ein Unterschied macht ob die Arbeitsspeicher nun mit 3000 Mhz laufen oder 100-200 MHz weniger.
Innerhalb von Spielen wirst du eher im GPU-Limit liegen, so das der Arbeitsspeicher hier fast keine Rolle mehr spielt. Erst wenn Anwendungen laufen die keine Grafikkarte benötigen oder das System sich im CPU-Limit befindet macht der Arbeitsspeicher mehr aus.


----------



## AndroidJunky (17. Oktober 2019)

@ILLCARUS,
Hmm, sollte trotzdem später noch auf B Die von Samsung gesetzt werden beim Ram, aufgrund von Kompatibilität? Ryzen und B Die, Zusammenspiel?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Das kannst nur austesten, garantieren das es dann damit laufen wird kann niemand.


----------



## AndroidJunky (17. Oktober 2019)

Beim G.skill fuhr der PC etwas schneller runter,  schien allgemein etwas "stabilder" zu sein. Ich, weiß, paar Sekunden machen den Braten nicht fett, aber möchte gerne das System gut aufeinander abgestimmt bekommen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob das Sinn macht jetzt nochmal neuen Ram zu kaufen,du sagtest doch auch das der Ram den du hast in der QVL Liste steht,noch ein Grund mehr das dieser eigl. laufen müsste,weil getestet.
Die Schlussfolgerung für mich Board spielt nicht mit oder der Speichercontroller der CPU warum auch immer.
Würde es nochmal mit der Spannungserhöhung des SOC und des Rams versuchen ansonsten sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit mehr ausser Board oder CPU zu tauschen.
Wenn schon so viel Ram getestet wurde und keiner schafft den angegebenen Takt dann stimmt woanders was nicht.


----------



## skoberst (18. Oktober 2019)

gibt´s schon testergebnisse ?  andere cpu auf´s board? speicher in anderem system getestet?  anderes netzteil an´s system?
cpu auf anderem board ? usw.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Nein, noch nicht. Heute werde ich evtl. eine andere CPU testen lassen. Danach dass Board. Hätte gerne beides zurück geschickt, aber die 14 Tage sind vorbei...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Bei neuer Hardware ist es auch ein Problem Gegentests machen zu können, da nicht immer andere Hardware zur Verfügung steht um Komponente durch ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen zu testen. Einzige Möglichkeit ist meist dann nur ein Örtlicher Händler des Vertrauens der alles miteinander austesten kann oder in Foren gibt es auch oft Helfer die zu einem Heim kommen. Gibt es glaube ich auch hier, aber mir ist das Thema mit der Liste jetzt nicht bekannt.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Hmm, kenne mich damit kaum aus, wenn einer nach Hause kommt. Leider hab ich hier auch keine weitere Hardware. 

Lese hier grade bei CPU Z unter SPD -Slot #2> Serial Number: A6BB7643

Bei Slot #4> Serial Number: D7BB762B

Ist dass normal? Alle anderen Werte sind gleich


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Kann dir nichts zu sagen, bei mir wird keine Serial Nummer ausgegeben, aber die steht bei mir auf den Speicher mit drauf. Jedes Produkt hat immer eine eigene Seriennummer und bei Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich es bisher so das diese sich nicht groß Unterscheiden wenn sie als Set gekauft wurden. Dann unterscheidet sich normalerweise nur eine Ziffer, da jedes Produkt immer seine eigene Seriennummer haben wird.

Werden keine Sets gekauft sondern einzelne Module können sich die Seriennummern auch komplett unterscheiden. Daher werden meist Sets verkauft damit Arbeitsspeicher die selben verbauten Chips haben und besser miteinander auskommen. Erkennbar normalerweise dann auch an der Seriennummer. Bei meinen letzten Arbeitsspeicher hat sich die Seriennummer nur um die letzte Ziffer um eine Ziffer sich unterschieden. Also als Beispiel... 34-B87651 und 34-B87652.


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Oktober 2019)

So siehts bei mir auch aus 
Die letzte Ziffer unterscheidet sich.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Bei meinen neuen Arbeitsspeicher die ich jetzt verbaut habe hatte ich zwei Sets gekauft.
Hier haben jeweils im Set beide Riegel immer die selbe Seriennummer.
DDR4-RAM-Chips anhand des Aufklebers identifizieren - Mithilfe erwünscht


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab Gskill Trident 3200er und da sind laut CPUZ SK Hynix verbaut und die liefen sofort mit dem DOCP Profil auf 3200.Muss also nicht zwangsläufig B-Die oder Micron E-Die sein.Die lassen sich warscheinlich noch etwas besser oder höher OC.

EDIT:
Ich hab ja "nur" den 2600X
Warscheinlich glück gehabt in der Silicon Valley Lotterie 
Aber ich hatte vorher auch in die QVL Liste geschaut ob der unterstützt wird mit dem Takt.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Beim Zent2 sollte es aber normalerweise besser aussehen.

Leider finden sich hier im Forum immer wieder Themen wo es selbst mit diesem Prozessor Probleme gibt.
AMD muss da noch dran arbeiten, denn bei Intel war es vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht immer sicher das 3000-3200 MHz liefen. Natürlich gibt es auch User die hiermit keine Probleme haben, aber die werden auch keine Themen erstellen und nach Hilfe suchen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Melde mich nochmal zurück. Wurde ein anderes Mainboard getestet (Gigabyte Auros Gaming X). Dort kam mein Prozessor, mein Ram und meine Nvme rein. Zuerst gab es auf dem Board, auch Bootprobleme, dann aber beim stellen des DOCP-Profils, ist er gebootet und nach dem neustarten in Windows auch mit dem DOCP Profil, mit 3200Mhz. Aida64 wurde für 5 Min. getestet auf Ram und es kamen keine Fehler. Der jenige meinte, es müsste also am meinem Mainboard liegen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

@ILLCARUS, soll ich auf ein günstiges x470 Boars greifen oder bei X570 bleiben?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Dein System wird auch mit einem X470 Board gut laufen. 

Nur kannst dann halt in Zukunft kein PCIe 4.0 nutzen und ggf. kommt das Problem mit den Arbeitsspeicher wieder. Denn ich kenne hier im Forum einige Themen mit einem B450 oder X470 Board die auch keine 3200 MHz ans laufen bekommen. Aber genau kann man es nicht sagen, da in einem Forum auch nur dann Themen zu finden sind wenn es nicht läuft und User nach Hilfe suchen. Bedenke aber das du bei den meisten X470 Boards ein Bios Update machen musst oder du musst dir ein Board mit dem Zusatz "MAX" kaufen, da diese Mainboards bereits ein aktuelles Bios drauf haben.

Das ganze musst du daher selbst entscheiden.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem X570 höher, gegenüber b450- x470, dass Ram stabil auf 3200Mhz läuft? Wollte eig. den Ram auch später vllt auf 3,4Ghz oder gar 3,6ghz probieren...
Wenn das Board einfach getauscht hätte können, wär das Problem evtl. behoben...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht gut beurteilen, da ich Beruflich nichts damit zu tun habe und so keine Vergleiche kenne. Ich kann mich daher selbst nur auf Themen beziehen die ich jemals hier im Forum gelesen habe und die meisten hatten hier halt Probleme einen 3000er AMD Prozessor mit 3200 MHz Speichertakt ans laufen zu bekommen. Aber von den Leuten die hier keine Probleme mit hatten ließt man weniger oder fast gar nichts. Ich selbst habe seit 2014 nichts mehr mit AMD Systeme zu tun. Zuvor habe ich fast nur überwiegend AMD verbaut.

Der X570 ist halt mit den neuen Prozessoren heraus gekommen und ist daher auch auf diese Prozessoren optimiert hergestellt worden. Daher werden die Prozessoren meiner Meinung nach besser mit aktuellen Boards laufen die auch dafür extra hergestellt worden sind. Alle andere sind ja nur per Bios Update darauf eingestellt worden und Software kann man mit der Zeit noch anpassen und verbessern, aber nicht Hardware Eigenschaften die halt nicht verbaut sind.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Verstehe was du meinst. Hmm, dann werde ich damit erstmals noch weiter fahren und ggf. beim CPU Upgrade, ein anderes Board kaufen.

Danke allen für eure Hilfe!
Schönes Wochenende

LG
Martin


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Oktober 2019)

Naja Sockel und architektur sollten bei den Boards identisch sein.Bei den X570 ist halt Pcie 4.0 dazu gekommen,was bei den älteren Boards wohl auch selbst per Bios Update irgendwie machbar gewesen wäre,aber dann wohl ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
Generell laufen die 3000er CPU´s ja auf allen Boards mit Sockel AM4.
Ob die neuen 3000er jetzt besser laufen sollen auf der neuen Generation lass ich mal dahin gestellt.Ich denke das ist einfach Bios abhängig mehr nicht.
Von der reinen Ausstattung mögen die X570 besser sein,aber dafür auch einiges teurer als zb. ein B450 Board.
Die Leistungen der CPU sollten aber identisch sein,auch auf anderen Mainboards.


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich also in meinem Fall sagen, dass ich einfach Pech gehabt habe?
Mein Kumpel, der hat glaub ich auch nen Ryzen 2700x und ein X470 Board. Er kann dort das Profil mit 3200Mhz laden und fertig.^^ Meins schafft nicht mal 3000Mhz. Noch nicht mal 2866...  Ich find dass zwar nicht gut, weil ich etwas  über 900Euro ausgegeben habe, aber was solls...


----------



## AndroidJunky (18. Oktober 2019)

Würdet Ihr dass gleiche Board, nach so einem Fehler nochmal kaufen, oder ein anderes Modell?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Das kann man halt so nicht sagen, der nächste der das selbe Board kauft hat keine Probleme. Bei mir läuft mein Arbeitsspeicher auch bis 4266 MHz und ein User mit dem selben Board und dem selben Prozessor hat aber seine neuen 4133 MHz Speicher nicht über 3866 MHz zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Scheint reine Lotterie zu sein. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist dass doch etwas bitter, nicht über 2800Mhz zu kommen.^^


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

Verständlicherweise ärgert man sich weil man auch diese Hardware gekauft ist.
Real macht es aber nicht viel aus und ist eher messbar.

Es kommt auch ganz darauf an was gemacht wird.
Handelt es um Anwendungen wo die Grafikkarte keine Rolle spielt macht der Arbeitsspeicher mehr aus, ist man im Spiel und die Grafikkarte erreicht eine Auslastung von 99% laufen Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher nur mit halb Gas da sie nicht volle Leistung erbringen müssen und hier macht es dann auch nicht mehr viel aus.

Intel Prozessoren machen hier weniger Probleme.
Die Probleme fangen bei Intel erst ab 3800 MHz aufwärts an, aber dann ist man auch schon weit darüber da der Prozessor normalerweise nur 2667 MHz vorsieht. Das war aber nicht immer so, denn im Jahr 2016 als ich damals meinen 6700K kaufte liefen auch nicht immer Arbeitsspeicher über 3000 MHz. Es gab hier auch User die Problemlos 3200 MHz und mehr erreichten und andere die hatten Glück überhaupt 3000 MHz erreichen zu können.

Bei Intel hat sich an der Architektur des Prozessors die letzten Jahren nicht viel getan, daher wurde im Grunde immer nur etwas weiter verbessert und Optimiert. AMD hingegen hat was ganz neues herausgebracht und so braucht es halt etwas Zeit bis alles optimiert wird und besser laufen wird. Daher kann noch alles besser kommen, braucht halt nur alles seine Zeit.


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe was du schreibst. Sonst ist meine Leistung wirklich mehr als zufriedenstellend.  Mein Hirn sagt mir nur, dass es mit einem Defekt zu hat, ist aber wohl nicht so. 
Wäre dann am schlausten, beim nächsten CPU-Upgrade, evtl. dass Mainboard auch zu tauschen.?

LG


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

Ein defekt ist das nicht, ist so als wenn du mit deiner Frau ein rennen veranstaltest und sie dich abzieht und du hinterher rennst.... 
Dann bist du auch nicht krank, aber ggf. vielleicht nicht ganz so fit wie sie. 



AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Wäre dann am schlausten, beim nächsten CPU-Upgrade, evtl. dass Mainboard auch zu tauschen.?


Keine Ahnung was ich morgen essen, die Zukunft ist oft nicht einzuschätzen und selbst wenn, dann kommt es auch mal anderes.


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Dann kann dieser Thread geschlossen werden.^^ Danke an allen, die mir geholfen haben und sich die Mühe gemacht haben! 

Euch schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Oktober 2019)

Das mehr drin ist bei diesem Board zeigt ja hier der Test:
ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (Wi-Fi) im Test - ASUS' X570-Gaming-Einstieg - Hardwareluxx
Da wird sogar 4133 MHZ Ram verwendet 
Ok der Ram läuft auch "nur" mit 3400 MHz,aber immerhin ja auch nur mit einer 2700X CPU.Asus gibt 3600 an als maximum in dem Test.

Hattest du das Bios eigl. mal neu geflashed?Ein älteres zurückflashen wird wohl technisch nicht möglich sein denke ich.
Waren die Bootprobleme eigl. immer mit dem DOCP Profil oder auch mal mit dem Standard Takt des Rams?

Ich will den Thread hier jetzt auch nicht ins endlose weiterführen,wenn es nichts bringt und du ansonsten keine Probleme hast 
Evt. hilft dieser Beitrag hier auch noch.
Asus TUF Gaming x570 Plus (with AMD 3900x) - If you have problems getting 4 sticks to run at 3200 | Overclockers UK Forums
Wobei du ja schon Probleme mit 2 Riegeln hast  Hau einfach mal alle 4 rein die du hast


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

@Schwarzseher,
Gestern wurde es neugeflasht. Mit dem neuesten Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABBA. Hat aber nichts gebracht
Die Bootprobleme waren immer nur mit dem DOCP Profil. Selbst eingestellte Raten, wie 3000Mhz oder gar 2866Mhz, brachten immer wieder Bootprobleme. Auch bei 1.40v kam nichts heraus. Alles probiert, was Ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt. Nur 2800Mhz läuft stabil. Reicht mir aber irgendwo nicht. Auch für Zukunft gesehen, sollte mehr drin sein. Auf dem gestern getesteten System, lief 3200Mhz, mit meinen Ram.
Mit dem Standarttakt, gibs auch keine Bootprobleme. Alles über 2800mhz ist instabil.
Zur Zeit habe ich wieder nur 2 Riegel. Die anderen von G.Skill hab ich wieder zurück geschickt.


NACHTRAG: Manchmal startet das Bios mit 3000Mhz. Nur manchmal.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Oktober 2019)

Naja entweder ist der Speichercontroller mies oder das Board hat Spannungsprobleme.
Am Ram liegt es ja defintitiv nicht,hast du ja gestestet woanders.Die CPU aber doch auch oder,dann bleibt ja nur das Mainboard.
Hattest du die SOC Spannung auch mal erhöht?


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Meine CPU war auch auf dem Mainbaord gebaut worden. Meine CPU, Ram und meine nvme. Der im Laden hat dann auch 3200mhz im DOCP Profil geladen und er bootete damit. Auch ein Neustart, verlief ohne Bootprobleme. Müsste es doch mein Board sein oder?

Es gab aber auch, zuerst Bootprobleme mit dem einen Testboard, und meiner CPU... er musste einmal, zwischendurch, nur einen Riegel verwenden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Oktober 2019)

Naja kann schonmal vorkommen das beim ersten initiallisieren nicht alles glatt geht bei neuen Komponenten und das er mal öfter neu booten muss.
Naja muss du selbst entscheiden was du jetzt machst


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Ist es eindeutig jetzt Mainboard? 
Hab leider nicht so viel Geld, um mir wieder ne andere CPU und Mainboard zu kaufen. Nur eine Sache könnte ich erst nächsten Monat verändern>CPU oder Board.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Oktober 2019)

Wenn dann würde ich eher Richtung Mainboard gehen,weil du die CPU und den Ram ja woanders gegengetestet hattest.
Ist denn keine Gewährleistung mehr auf dem jetzigen Mainboard?
Vielleicht bekommst du das ja getauscht gegen ein gleichwertiges.


----------



## AndroidJunky (19. Oktober 2019)

Die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht sind vorbei. Garantiefall? Die Hardwardware wurde für mich bestellt. Aber der jenige, möchte das nicht zurückschicken. Er sieht darin kein Sinn.

Was ist mit der Prime Serie von Asus?


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Oktober 2019)

Trotz hohem Preis empfehlenswert: ASUS Prime X570-Pro im Test - Hardwareluxx
'Guenstiger' ROG-Einstieg: ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## AndroidJunky (20. Oktober 2019)

So wie es aussieht, nehmen sich TUF und Prime Pro, nicht viel. 

Das ROG, ist sicherlich in der Oberklasse. Hätte also kein Nachteil, vom TUF, aufs Prime zu wechseln?


----------



## skoberst (20. Oktober 2019)

> Die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht sind vorbei. Garantiefall? Die Hardwardware wurde für mich bestellt. Aber der jenige, möchte das nicht zurückschicken. Er sieht darin kein Sinn.



da ihr getestet habt und vermutlich ein mainboard defekt vorliegt könntest du Garantie bei Asus einreichen.

Auf welchem umständlichen weg du die teile erworben hast > naja , bei vielen Herstellern wird die verlängerte Herstellergarantie nur für Erstkäufer gewährt > daher wenn auf Rechnung mit Name gekauft wird >> selbst kaufen.

aber du hast ja Neuware also Rechnung nehmen und Garantie/´Tausch vom Händler verlangen. Oder ist das Teil vom Laster gefallen weil dein Zwischendealer so ne komischen macht. Das ist ne Ü200€ board (und keine 3€ aldilampe) da ist garantie immer ne sinnvolle sache!!!

mit der originalrechnung kannst dich ja auch versuchsweise an den asus support wenden und mal höflich nachfragen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (20. Oktober 2019)

So, werde Asus morgen kontaktieren.


----------



## AMPIT (21. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich hänge mich jetzt hier auch mal rein. Hab ganz ähnliche Probleme mit der Board+Speicher+CPU Config wie hier angegeben. Meine Sysconfig ist allerdings geringfügig anders als die von dir, AndroidJunky. Bei mir werkelt ein Asus ROG STRIX X570-E Gaming Board mit einer Ryzen 7 3800X CPU. Bios ist aktuell. Speicher ist der G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32GB Kit DDR4-3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN). Dieses Kit steht auch in der QVL von Asus. Laut PR-Werbetrommel von G.Skill auf den X570 optimiert.

Bekomme jedenfalls die 3600 MHz nur teilweise stabil zum laufen. Bei mir treten die Probleme allerdings nur beim Neustart auf oder wenn ich den PC anschalte (wird nicht vom Strom getrennt). In dieser Phase kann es sein (nicht immer), dass er dann 2-3x versucht das Bios zu booten und jedes mal mit 1x langen, und 2x kurzem Bieptönen abbricht. Beim 3. Anlauf klappt es dann meistens und Windows fährt normal hoch und läuft auch stabil. Manchmal passiert es allerdings sogar, dass das Board während dieser Bootversuche die DOCP Einstellung wieder rauswirft und auf Standardtakt mit Safe-Values zurückkehrt. Darfst also ständig ins Bios und wieder auf DOCP stellen oder warten, bis nach 3 Anläufen die Kiste es endlich schafft zu booten. Mit dem Standardtakt, den das Bios ohne DOCP auswählt (ich glaub 2133MHZ), zickt die Kiste übrigens gar nicht.

Frage mich daher, nachdem das ja ähnlich aussieht wie bei AndroidJunky, ob es wirklich am Board liegt oder gleich die ganze X570 Produktpalette bei Asus betrifft?! Am Speicher selber, da bin ich mir nun sicher, liegt es sicher nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

Mit späteren Bios Update kann sich das ganze immer verbessern.
Was ihr jetzt versuchen könnt sind die Timings etwas zu lockern und ggf. noch etwas die Spannung erhöhen.

Zum Beispiel ihr habe 16-18-18-36 verbaut, dann versucht 16-19-19-39 oder 18-19-19-42, bzw. 19-19-19-42. Die Spannung auch ruhig mal auf 1,400v setzen und sollte es laufen dann 10mv Schritte zurück gehen und euch runter tasten. Die Timings könnt ihr auch noch höher setzen, nur macht es irgendwo dann kein Sinn mehr und es macht mehr Sinn mit dem Takt runter zu gehen. Da der Unterschied meist ehe nicht groß merkbar ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Oktober 2019)

@AMPIT
Stecken die Riegel auch bei dir in den richtigen Slots? A2 +B2?
Ich würde als erstes den Takt reduzieren und schrittweise erhöhen und schauen was möglich ist.
Mit 2933 anfangen dann mal 3200 probieren bis 3433 usw.


----------



## AMPIT (21. Oktober 2019)

@Schwarzseher

Ja, stecken richtig. A2 + B2.
Taktreduzierung würde ich als nächstes probieren, wenn der Tip von IICARUS mit der Spannungserhöhung nicht klappen sollte. Hatte da schon mal vorher dran gedacht, aber mich nicht wirklich getraut, an der Spannung rumzufummeln. Scheint aber doch nicht so "gefährlich" zu sein. Im Moment bin ich bei 1.38 Volt angekommen. Zur Zeit scheint Ruhe zu sein. Die letzten 5 Reboots waren reibungslos. Sollte es wieder erwarten doch nicht reichen, gehe ich bis zum erwähnten Maximum von 1.40 Volt. Danach die Frequenz in den Schritten wie von dir empfohlen und danach die Timings. Insgesamt doch irgendwie blöd, denn da blättert man einen Haufen Kohle hin und achtet auch noch drauf, dass die QVL etc. alles zusammenpasst und dann gibt es trotzdem Stress. Aber so ist es halt in der IT. Muss man mit leben.

@IICARUS
Den Tip mit der Spannung hab ich als erstes ausprobiert. Hab mich davor bisher gescheut, aber was soll ich sagen....bisher ist die Kiste nun friedlich. Hoffentlich hab ich mich nicht zu früh gefreut.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

Bis 1,400v sehe ich es noch nicht problematisch an, manche Board packen ehe ihr Bolus mit drauf und erreichen dann auch 1,370v.
Würde sogar noch bis 1,430v gehen, falls nötig.

Der Speicher macht aber noch mehr mit, nur muss dann irgendwann der Speicher aktiv gekühlt werden. Mit der nötigen Spannung bekomme ich sogar meine 3600 MHz 16-18-18-36 mit nur 14-14-14-32 ans laufen. Aber dazu muss ich schon auf 1,500v gehen und das ist mir ohne aktive Kühlung etwas zu viel. Da es nichts bis kaum was ausmacht schone ich lieber die Speicher und lasse sie mit den Stock Timings laufen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (21. Oktober 2019)

Nabend AMPIT,
dass ist gut, dass dein Board Bieptöne von sich gibt.^^ Bei mir gibt es keine Töne, nur dass er permanent die DRAM-Leuchte leuchten lässt. Bei mir bootet er auch nicht, von sich aus, sondern muss hier den Resetbutton drücken. Kann auch sein, dass es mal zwischen drinn funzt, aber in der Regel nicht. Schafft dein Board denn, 2800 oder 3000-3200Mhz stabil? Es könnte sein, dass es wirklich an Asus liegt und den X570er. Ich warte einfach bis zum nächsten Bios-Update und probiere dann nochmal. Bei AGESA 1.0.0.4, sollen ja angeblich über einige Probleme, teils auch vom RAM, behoben werden. Müssen wir abwarten. Falls es nix bringt, entweder damit leben, oder den Tipp von IICARUS probieren, oder eine andere Marke (Gigabyte, ASRock?)kaufen. So ist mein Plan. Wäre für dich auch vllt. gut. 

Werde deinen Tipp @IICARUS , auch mal probieren! Danke

@AMPIT, hat es bis jetzt geklappt und welchen Takt+ Timings hast du?


EDIT: Bei mir läuft der Ram zur Zeit auf: 2800Mhz und 16 17 17 17 36


----------



## IICARUS (21. Oktober 2019)

Ein Mainboard kann auch keine Pieptöne ausgeben, dazu muss schon eine Speaker angeschlossen sein.
PC piept - das bedeuten die Bios-Toene - PC-WELT


----------



## AndroidJunky (22. Oktober 2019)

@IICARUS
Ich denke, ich warte noch bis AGESA 1.0.0.4 und dann schau ich nochmal. Wenn sich etwas getan hat, freu ich mir die Eier aus der Hose^^. Falls nicht, gut, entweder damit leben oder ein anderes Mobo^.^

LG


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

Würde ich auch machen, da dieses ganze mit der Brechstange zu erzwingen nicht viel bringt.
Im GPU-Limit macht der Takt kein großen Unterschied.


----------



## skoberst (23. Oktober 2019)

gibt ne neue bios > version 1202  >  ist mit veröffentlichung vom 22.10.19  biosdatum 29.9.19   noch mit agesa 1003 also nicht die novemberversion mit den vielen verbesserungen
soll system performance verbessern


ladet euch mal das M.O.D , Memory Overdrive Display  von Ballistix runter  DDR4 Ballistix M.O.D.-Hilfsprogramm | Crucial.de

schaut mal ob es die verborgenen XMP profile bei anderen Hertsellern anzeigt > bei meinen Ballistix sport at  dual rank zeigt es 15 XMP profile von DDR4  2000 CL10-12-12-23  bis  4800  CL24-28-27-54 an

interessant ist ein unterschied zwischen den xmp profilen,  im bios ddr4 3200 CL16-18-18-18-36    >>> in den internen profilen CL16-19-18-18-36 
xmp 3600 CL 18-21-21-41
auf 3600 CL16 läuft mein speicher problemlos mit entschäften subtimings aktuell mit 20-20-39 (xmp subtimings für 3400)  > wenn ich mal langeweile habe 19er subtimings testen, die 18er @ 1,39V subtimings sind bei´m zocken instabil 
bei 1,35v scheint es aktuell stabil zu sein > ich habe aber auf 1,375V erhöht um eine stabilitätsreserve zu haben


----------



## AndroidJunky (23. Oktober 2019)

@skoberst,
Danke für deinen Hinweis, folgend des Bios  Updates.
Werde ich mir morgen herunterladen und installieren. 
Dass mit dem RAM,  bringt zumindest bei mir nichts. Alles über 2800Mhz, ist auf dem Board instabil. Auch in Settings, die außerhalb des Bios  stattfinden.... Leider


----------



## skoberst (23. Oktober 2019)

wie schon geschrieben hättest du das volle testprogramm machen müssen mit der hardware, da dein schrauber ja ähnliches system hat (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab) und ergebnisse dokumentieren damit alles abgehakt/hier getextet wird
ich glaub so gründlich hattet ihr das nicht getestet

erst anderen prozessor der mit ordentlich speichertakt auf anderem board funktioniert , dann den speicher vom anderen system dazu > wenn dann die cpu + speicher aus dem anderen systen richtig laufen auf deinem board > deine cpu in´s andere system und testen mit dem anderen speicher und deinem speicher > da sollte sich zeigen ob cpu oder speicher zicken > laufen die dort richtig gehts bei deinem board weiter
> netzteil vom anderen pc ran hängen und schaue ob sich was verändert. wenn nicht vermutlich boardproblem > garantie

funzt andere cpu/speicher nicht richtig auf deinem board > netzteil fehler ausschließen > boardmurks garantie

also alles kreuz und quer testen und dann sollte sich zeigen welches teil das problem hat,


----------



## AndroidJunky (24. Oktober 2019)

So,
mal dass neue Bios Update aufgespielt (1202), hat aber auch noch nichts gebracht. Warte bis zu dem großen" und schaue dann nochmal! Denke aber, dass es selbst an der Hardware (Mainboard) liegt...

LG


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Oktober 2019)

@AndroidJunky
Hier mal eine nette Anekdote zu deinem Board 
YouTube
Und was da bei Asus alles schiefgehen kann 
Da kann man nur hoffen das die beim nächsten großen Bios Update keine Fehler mehr einbauen.Am besten schreibst du die mal an das es noch mehr Bugs gibt ,nämlich was den Ram betrifft


----------



## AndroidJunky (24. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Link! Auf dem Gigabyte ging es.^^


----------



## skoberst (25. Oktober 2019)

das video kommt gut,

meine sys mit ballistix sport at und ner gainward 1080 gs  macht hardwareseitig bisher keine zicken > funzt zum glück bisher problemlos
das lieferbios war vollrotz > nur abstürze

ich ärger mich mehr mit dem win10 rum
hatte noch 1809 drauf und das war ursprünglich ne win7 pro > immer nur upgrade drüber gebügelt und programme usw. behalten

das ganze lief über 10 jahre schon mit dem X58 system > den umbau auf x570 hab ich auch nur mit der brechstange gemacht einfach neue tech rein treiber draufgebügelt und es lief 

natürlich habe ich mir gesagt das der ganze restmüll im win mal weg muß und 1903 besser mit ryzen 3700x und X570 klar kommt.
daher hab ich heut die kiste neu aufgesetzt und treiber drauf usw. das spielegrab (2TB M2 SSD) mußt ich auch nicht neu machen , nur die gamelauncher neu installen und das meiste wurde gefunden.

und dann meinte das win es stünden 6 updates an einige wohl wichtig > verhindern kann man updates jetzt eh nicht mehr wirklich und auf nem sauberen neuen system sollten die ja laufen
am eimer > die updates haben das win zerlegt und es hing in ner bootfehlerschleife welche mit nix zu beheben war, 
ich bin nicht mal mit F8 in den abgesicherten modus gekommen
nach vielen neustart und reparaturversuchen vom win selbst inklusive 1-2 mal reparaturkonsole welche die updates nicht deinstallieren wollte weil nicht abgeschlossen usw. hats dann doch noch die updates zurück gesetzt.

jetzt hab ich erst mal ne backup gezogen für den notfall und mit sfc + dism fehler gesucht und repariert (dism fand welche)
mal schaue wenn das win versucht erneut updates zu installen

von der reinen hardware scheint das board aber ganz ordentlich zu sein   YouTube
aber produktionsfehler gibts immer mal


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. Oktober 2019)

@skoberst
Hattest du denn Win via Media Creation Tool installiert?Da sollten ja schon alle Updates vorhanden sein.
Und die neusten Chipsatztreiber würde ich drauf machen für x570
https://www.amd.com/de/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## hutschmek (25. Oktober 2019)

AMPIT schrieb:


> Hi, ich hänge mich jetzt hier auch mal rein. Hab ganz ähnliche Probleme mit der Board+Speicher+CPU Config wie hier angegeben. Meine Sysconfig ist allerdings geringfügig anders als die von dir, AndroidJunky. Bei mir werkelt ein Asus ROG STRIX X570-E Gaming Board mit einer Ryzen 7 3800X CPU. Bios ist aktuell. Speicher ist der G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32GB Kit DDR4-3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN). Dieses Kit steht auch in der QVL von Asus. aut PR-Werbetrommel von G.Skill auf den X570 optimiert.
> 
> Bekomme jedenfalls die 3600 MHz nur teilweise stabil zum laufen. Bei mir treten die Probleme allerdings nur beim Neustart auf oder wenn ich den PC anschalte (wird nicht vom Strom getrennt). In dieser Phase kann es sein (nicht immer), dass er dann 2-3x versucht das Bios zu booten und jedes mal mit 1x langen, und 2x kurzem Bieptönen abbricht. Beim 3. Anlauf klappt es dann meistens und Windows fährt normal hoch und läuft auch stabil. Manchmal passiert es allerdings sogar, dass das Board während dieser Bootversuche die DOCP Einstellung wieder rauswirft und auf Standardtakt mit Safe-Values zurückkehrt. Darfst also ständig ins Bios und wieder auf DOCP stellen oder warten, bis nach 3 Anläufen die Kiste es endlich schafft zu booten. Mit dem Standardtakt, den das Bios ohne DOCP auswählt (ich glaub 2133MHZ), zickt die Kiste übrigens gar nicht.
> 
> Frage mich daher, nachdem das ja ähnlich aussieht wie bei AndroidJunky, ob es wirklich am Board liegt oder gleich die ganze X570 Produktpalette bei Asus betrifft?! Am Speicher selber, da bin ich mir nun sicher, liegt es sicher nicht.



Also nur an Asus liegt es  nicht denke ich mal.  Hab genau deine  Probleme dass das Bios mehrmals versucht zu Booten bis es meist dann kommt aber manchmal wird das Bios eben geresettet. Wenn der Rechner läuft läuft er absolut stabil und ohne Probleme. 
Habe aber kein Asus Board sondern ein Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (neueste Biosversion) mit 3900x sowie Corsair Vengeance RGB pro 2x16gb 3466MHZ welchen ich aber bisher nur bis 3200MHZ stabil bekommen habe. Werde jetzt aber auch mal mit Spannung und Timings probieren.


----------



## AMPIT (25. Oktober 2019)

So, hab ein paar Tage vergehen lassen, um ein genaueres "Testergebnis" zu bekommen. Nach dem Tipp, die Spannung schrittweise manuell anzupassen, kann ich folgendes berichten.....

....die Kiste läuft nun mit 3600MHZ in jeder Lebenslage stabil. Musste dazu auf 1,38 Volt erhöhen. Timings sind alle nach XMP unangetastet. AndoidJunky, hast du das mit der Spannung jetzt schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## AndroidJunky (25. Oktober 2019)

@AMPIT,
mit der Spannung habe ich schon probiert. Es bleibt nichts stabil,- egal auf 3000Mhz@1.35v>1.38v, oder 3200Mhz@1.40v... Nichts ist stabil. Kein Stück.
Es gibt dann bei den Timings und Spannung, Bootprobleme und er fährt nicht bis Windows hoch. DRAM-Leuchte leuchtet permant.


----------



## skoberst (26. Oktober 2019)

das win hab ich von nem frisch gezogenen  1903 image gemacht. auch die neuesten treiber von amd installiert.  >>> nur die asus treiber installieren reicht ja nicht > da wird dann unbekannte hardware im gerätemanager angezeigt


----------



## AndroidJunky (26. Oktober 2019)

Wisst Ihr, eigentlich ist es gar nicht mal so schlimm, dass ich ein anderes Board brauche. Mein Tuf- Gaming, passt optisch eh nicht ganz so zum Rest des Systems. Eher dass X570 Prime Pro.^^ Leider hat Gigabyte kein Board, was weiße Details hat.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Leute? 
Oben an meinem Board sind ja ein 8+4 Pin Connecter, für die CPU. Zur Zeit, ist nur der 8 polige Stecker drin. Muss der 4te auch mit angeschlossen sein?


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Oktober 2019)

Nein, der eine Stecker liefert mehr als genug Strom.
Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, wenn du den nicht belegen kannst.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

DOCP Profil ist instabil. Trotzdem mal versuchen?


----------



## AMPIT (27. Oktober 2019)

Probiere es aus. Ich hab beide Stecker dran, auch wenn es nicht nötig ist. Man weiß ja nie.

Außerdem...falls dein RAM eine RGB Beleuchtung hat....schalt die mal ab. Soll manchmal auch Probleme verursachen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Mein Netzteil hat nur einen 8 PIN Stecker. 4 PIN hat das wohl nicht. Oder? 

Mein Ram hat kein RGB.


----------



## hutschmek (27. Oktober 2019)

Also Laut Handbuch deines Boards ist es wichtig das der 8 Pin angeschlossen ist. Der 4 Pin kann dann dazu angeschlossen werden. Wichtig ist das der 4 Pin nicht  allein angeschlossen ist.
Aber wäre ein Versuch wert gewesen weil mein neues Board hat sogar 2x 8 Pin. Hatte ich vorher auch nicht und mich bißchen schlau gemacht. Die meisten haben dazu gerate beide anzuschließen was ich auch getan habe.
Aber wenn dein Netzteil nur 1x8Pin bietet scheidet das wohl aus.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

2x 8 PIN? Krass 

Mein Netzteil ist, teilmodular und das Corsair TX550m. 
In meiner Boardpackung, sind Kabel mit Type4 Stecker. 6 PIN, sind dass glaub ich. Mal sehen, ob ich dort einen 4 PIN raus machen kann.

Sonst muss wohl 4 PIN, dazu gekauft werden?


----------



## hutschmek (27. Oktober 2019)

Also dazukaufen ist da leider nicht. Entweder ein Netzteil hat das oder nicht. Höchstens anderes Netzteil. 
Aber der 6 Pin ist PCIe also für die Grafikkarte. Weiß ich leider nicht genau ob man da einen 4 Pin für das Board machen kann. Ich bin da selber grad am Googeln aber soweit ich das raus lese sind die nicht kompatibel und es ist gar nicht gut PCIe auf CPU Anschluss zu machen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein 550w Netzteil dass nicht hat? 

Ich versuch mal ein Foto einzufügen von den Anschlüssen, des Netzteils.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der Anschluss aus, am Netzteil. Ist dass so richtig?


----------



## skoberst (27. Oktober 2019)

hab ne corsair ax760 , da sind 2 x 8pin stecker bei, die 8 pin sind geteilte stecker 4+4  da brauch man nur die hälften bissel auseinander ziehe. netzteilseitig sind das 6 pin anschlüsse
an dem modularen teil sind bei mir auch die bereiche gekennzeichnet wo cpu/pcie angeschlossen werden sollen.

ich hab mit der neuen win 1903 und bios version immer mehr spaß 
heut ist im idle das system eingefroren > neustart nur mit stecker ziehen möglich 
sowas hatte ich noch nie bei nem pc
bei´m stundenlangen zocken keine probs unter last

das einzige was mir dazu aktuell einfällt wäre das alte problem mit dem energiesparmodus(ist aufgetaucht mit kernabschaltung lang ist´s her) wo kerne aus dem tiefschlaf nicht mehr aufzuwecken waren. ,mal schaue ob das öfter vorkommt  > im zweifelsfall müsst ich mal ein bios zurück gehen zum teste.
der zen2 schaltet ja so schnell zwischen kernen hin und her  und schickt die in tiefstschlaf da würd ich mich nicht wundern wenn das win oder das bios (wenn es noch noch in entwicklung ist) probs verursachen.

die neue win install hat sich auch irgendwie bissel eingerkiegt > nach ner selbstreparatur > vermutlich zurück gesetzt auf ins frisch installiert war ja alle software aus registry verschwunden usw. die braucht ich nur überinstallieren einstellungen waren noch da.
problem war das update chaos vom microsoft , win hat versuchts updates zusammen zu installieren die getrennt installiert werden mussten  + eines das garnich auf home pc sollte > danke microsoft !

jetzt mal schaue wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen! Updates leider nicht immer gut... Auch Erfahrung...

Müsste mir so ein Kabel zu legen: 

https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Premi...1195&sprefix=corsair+cpu+,aps,171&sr=8-3&th=1


----------



## hutschmek (27. Oktober 2019)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein 550w Netzteil dass nicht hat?
> 
> Ich versuch mal ein Foto einzufügen von den Anschlüssen, des Netzteils.



Leider doch. Die MX Serie von Corsair bietet sogar beim 850W Netzteil nur 1 x 4+4=8Pin EPU. So steht das im Handbuch 
Wobei ich mich da jetzt nicht drauf versteifen würde das dies dein Problem löst weil laut Mainboard Handbuch sollte der 8 Pin ausreichen. Es wäre wie gesagt ein Versuch wenn möglich gewesen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (27. Oktober 2019)

Es sind aber nur die PCIE am Netzteil, modular angeschlossen. Der CPU 8 Pinstecker, ist am dicken Strang. Über dem Type 4 Stecker, ist doch noch für 6 Pin platz? Dort steht doch auch 4+4 CPU. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2019)

meines is vollmodular,  genau das is für pcie graka und cpu 4/8pin(bzw 4+4)


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

Verstehe, sprich mein Netzteil unterstützt nicht diesen 4 Pin Stecker? Hmm, was sollte ich jetzt tun? Neues Netzteil, neues Mobo? Wie gesagt, DOCP Profil läuft nicht stabil, auf 3200Mhz. Manchmal schafft er zu booten damit, aber in der Regel leider nicht...

Würde auch gerne nächstes jahr auf einem Ryzen 7 oder Ryzen 9 umsteigen. Sollte es dann 650Watt sein oder reichen meine 550Watt?


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2019)

auf deinem bild ist neben dem 8 pin anschluß nochwas zu sehen aber nicht zu lesen,  was steht da? cpu?
ne 4 pin cpu würde auch an nem 6pin pcie anschluß gehen > zieht ja nicht so viel saft


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Es sind aber nur die PCIE am Netzteil, modular angeschlossen. Der CPU 8 Pinstecker, ist am dicken Strang. Über dem Type 4 Stecker, ist doch noch für 6 Pin platz? Dort steht doch auch 4+4 CPU. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?



Da hast du sogar recht. Ist da auch ein Kabel dabei wo dann am Schluss 2x 4 Pin ist? Weil dann wäre das doch bei deinem Vorhanden. Sorry für die Fehlinfo aber ich kenn das Netzteil leider nicht und prifmel mich mit Googel und  Bildern durch.  Wenn man es vor sich hat ist es doch bißchen einfacher.

Und zum Thema wie stark das Netzteil sein soll. Geh am besten auf die Seite von BeQuiet. Die haben einen Psu rechner der Recht gut funktioniert und die Wert sind auch glaubwürdig. Aber mal so als Anhaltspunkt. Hab nen 3900X mit 2080Ti, Wasserkühlung, RGB usw. Auf Stock brauchen alle Komponenten gut 520 Watt wenn man 
Furmark und Prime laufen hat. Also absolute Vollast die man normalerweise nie erreicht. Reel beim Spielen sind so 420 Watt.


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

@skoberst,
daneben steht: PERIPHEAL & SATA.
Über dem Schriftzug "PERIPHEAL & SATA", sind 2x 6 Pin- Anschlüsse. 

@hutschmek,
nein, ein Kabel mit 2x 4 Pin ist leider nicht dabei. Nur die für Sata und der 8 Pin für CPU am dicken Kabelstrang. Über dem 8 Pin am Netzteil, wo die Satakabel dran sind, ist noch ein 6 Pin Anschluss, der frei ist.


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

skoberst schrieb:


> auf deinem bild ist neben dem 8 pin anschluß nochwas zu sehen aber nicht zu lesen,  was steht da? cpu?
> ne 4 pin cpu würde auch an nem 6pin pcie anschluß gehen > zieht ja nicht so viel saft



Geht das Wirklich mit PCIe auf CPU? Weil ich weiß es wie gesagt leider nicht. Aber hab im Netz schon paar mal gelesen das die Belegung unterschiedlich sein soll?


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2019)

die 6pin sind wohl für die sata usw. im handbuch hab ich auch nix genaueres gefunden, 6pin kabel sind jedenfalls nur sata usw.
da würd ich kein anderes kabel anschließen

ist halt das kleinste netzteil aus der serie


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja das Handbuch gibt echt nicht viel her ist schwer zu sagen. Ich denke aber auch das die 6 Pin für Peripheral & Sata sind der 8 Pin ist für 6+2PCI-E und 4+4 CPU bezieht sich dann auf den Kabelstrang. 
Weil auf der Corsair Seite sieht man in den Produktbildern auch mal die modularen Kabel und da sieht man eigentlich nix von einem 4+4Pin Kabel.


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Infos Leute! Was hätte ich für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Evandure (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe nicht deinen ganzen thread gelesen aber habe gestern ein Video auf YouTube von Igors Lab zum x570 tuf gaming gesehen. Boot Probleme usw usf. Lag im Endeffekt an der graka die nur uefi beherrscht. Evtl gleiches Problem bei dir? Schau dir das Video mal an.
YouTube


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

Dann ist das wohl echt nur unglücklich beschriftet und das Netzteil hat nur 1x CPU Anschluss. Aber wie gesagt laut Mainboard Handbuch sollte der auch Ausreichen daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Es wäre halt ein Versuch gewesen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

Würde mein netzteil auch für später, einen Ryzen 9 und einer RTX 2070Super reichen?


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe wie schon erwähnt nen 3900x mit 2080ti und komme auf 400-450 watt.   Also ja wenn du nicht übertakten willst.


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

Super, super... Danke...


----------



## skoberst (28. Oktober 2019)

das netzteil reicht doch mit einem 8 pin cpu völlig aus für deine zwecke, 

wenn du ne 3950 drauf packst und das ganze übertaktest dann wäre der zusätzliche  4pin cpu evtl. sinnvoll

solange du genug anschlüsse für das ganze drum herum hast ist alles fett im grünen bereich

du brauchst bei´m zocken nur mal Hardwareinfo mit laufen lassen (halbe stunde oder so) und schauen was die durchschnitts und minimal spannungen auf den +12 , +5 und + 3,3 V schienen machen.  solange die im durchschnitt  im normalen bereich sind und keine zu geringen minimalspannungen auftauchen is alles gut > toleranzbereich sind +-5%
zb. +12v breich  =    +11,40	bis +12,60   >>> ne fette überspannung sollte auch nicht auftreten
ATX-Format – Wikipedia


----------



## AndroidJunky (28. Oktober 2019)

@skoberst,
Danke für deine Tipp! Werd mal schauen, was HWInfo sagt. Würde auch HWMonitor gehen? 

Was wäre, wenn ich einen Adapter vom 6 Pin, auf den 4er Pin, am Netzteil anschließe? Nur mal so aus Praxisgründen. Würde dass Okay sein? Glaube, dass das TX650 von Corsair, 2x 8 Pin Anschlüsse hat.

Zb. dieses hier:

https://www.amazon.de/Diverse-Adapt...572294445&sprefix=4+pin+cpu+ad,aps,171&sr=8-9

LG


----------



## hutschmek (28. Oktober 2019)

Also das TX650 hat auch nur 1 Laut Handbuch. Die komplette Serie bis hoch zum 850W (sind alle im gleichen Handbuch) haben nur den einen.
Und ja so ein Adapter würde gehen denke ich. Ich hab da aber leider keine Erfahrung mit und nach recherche im Netz sind die Dinger auch nicht so super zu empfehlen. 
Einer schreibt z.b als Tipp wenn man schon benutz dann sollte man an den Kabeln nichts anderes anschließen (soweit einfach) aber die Kabel die man dann nimmt sollen an der gleichen Rail wie das Board hängen und keine Ahnung wie man das raus findet wie das Netzteil innen geschaltet ist.


----------



## AndroidJunky (29. Oktober 2019)

Na gut, denke dann würde ich es so lassen... 

Sprich, man kann den Adapter nicht einfach, am Netzteil anschließen oder meinst du das Board?


----------



## hutschmek (29. Oktober 2019)

Also ich verstehe den Adapter so das man 2 mal Molex vom Netzteil anschließt und die andere Seite gehört auf den 4 Pin am Mainboard. 
Es soll gehen aber es wird davon abgeraten.


----------



## skoberst (29. Oktober 2019)

die corsair sind singelrail,

das problem ist für wieviel Leistung die peripherie anschlüsse ausgelegt sind, die werden nicht umsonst extra gekennzeichnet

es gab/gibt adapter die für 2x6 pin pcie auf 8pin cpu gedacht sind, auch pcie auf 4pin cpu > da ist vom netzteilanschluß genug leistung vorhanden

aber molex bastelei würd ich nicht machen > kann gut gehen kann auch abrauchen wenn das board denkt da zieh ich mal ordentlich saft raus  > die sind normal für Lüfter Festplatten usw. ausgelegt 

lass die bastelei wie schon geschrieben nützt dir der zusätzliche 4 pin garnichts


----------



## AndroidJunky (30. Oktober 2019)

So, Neues Mainbaord ist gekommen und eingebaut. Bios aktuell gemacht. DOCP-profil ist immer noch instabil...

Diesmal sind 2966Mhz drinn. Gleiche Settings, gleiche Spannung...


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Oktober 2019)

Das gleiche Mainboard?
Kein Gigabyte wo die Kombi ja lief?
Oder mal anderen Ram mit Samsung B- Dies
F4-3600C16D-16GVK-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


----------



## AndroidJunky (1. November 2019)

@schwarzseher,
Ein Asus x570 Rog Strix- F Gaming. Hab dort bis 2933mhz stabil. 
Meine Frage wäre, wenn der CPU den Turbo einstellt, ist dass dann auch schon OC? Genauso, wie wenn man den Ram auf 3200Mhz stellt? Könnte die Ursache sein, dass der 4 Pinstecker, beim Board nicht eingesteckt ist? Mein Netzteil bietet diesen Anschluss leider nicht.

Nachtrag: Was bedeutet "ATX12V v2.4 and EPS 2.92 standards"?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. November 2019)

Ich hab ein 450 F-Gaming und eine 2600x und 3200 mhz laufen ohne Probleme stabil. 
Der Turbo ist ja normal,das macht die CPU ja von sich aus,wenn Leistung benötigt wird und erfolgt automatisch.das Board liefert dann soviel Spannung wie nötig ist damit die CPU den maximalen Takt schafft.
Mit dem neuen ABBA Bios soll ja etwas mehr drin sein wie früher von AMD behauptet.
Mit Ram der Samsung B Dies oder Micron E Dies drauf hat sollten locker 3600 mhz beim Ram drin sein.
Mein Ram hat sogar nur Hynix Chips drauf und trotzdem sind die 3200 mhz kein Problem.Schon sehr merkwürdig bei dir mit 2 unterschiedlichen Boards das nicht mehr geht.
Vielleicht doch die CPU ?
Was den Strom Anschluss angeht würde ich sagen das normal der 8 polige reicht und der zusätzliche 4er nur für extremes OC vorhanden ist.
Vielleicht können andere User das aber besser bestätigen die sowas haben


----------



## AndroidJunky (1. November 2019)

Für mich ist die ganze Geschichte, schon sehr kompliziert. Hab mal Corsair angeschrieben, wie es aussieht, mit einem stärkeren Netzteil und meinem Problem. 
Ich lasse es jetzt erstmal so. Nächstes Jahr, sollte der 7er oder 9er drauf. In der Zeit werde ich mich evtl. um ein anderes Netzteil noch umsehen und Ram. Samsung Chips, würde ich auf jeden fall nehmen. 

Habe mal ausgerechnet, mit dem BeQuit PSU Rechner. Dort kommt bei einem Ryzen 9, einer RTX 2070 Super, 2- Ramriegeln, 0-Sata, Wasserkühlungs mit 2 Lüftern und 3 anderen Lüftern, auf 452Watt. Dann sollte doch 550 reichen.

LG


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. November 2019)

[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (25.10.19)
Ich hatte ja schon einen Ram verlinkt,der sollte B - dies haben.

3200 mhz ist die Spezification der CPU was die aufjedenfall schaffen muss.Die 3000er Serie:
https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600
Das ist das was der Speichercontroller mindestens bringen sollte.


----------



## AndroidJunky (1. November 2019)

Danke, für deine Hilfe und der Listen. B-Die hatte ich schonmal^^. Aber leider wieder weg gegeben. G.Skill soll ja bewährt sein

Hab mal paar Benchmarks gemacht, mit Cinebench R20 und meine Ergebnisse, mit denen im Internet verglichen. Im Schnitt habe ich immer, 10- 20 Punkte mehr, mit meiner CPU. Takten tut er auch auf 4191Mhz, Single-Core.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. November 2019)

Vielleicht ist dein jetziger Ram überhaupt kein 3200er Ram sondern  nur 3000er und falsch beschriftet oder gefälscht 

Läuft der denn jetzt mit dem DOCP Profil?
Dafür ist der Ram ja auch ausgelegt und der sollte das dann auch mitmachen.
Hattest du den denn mal mit Memtest86 gestestet?
Einzeln in A2 schafft der auch nicht mehr?


----------



## AndroidJunky (2. November 2019)

Kann sein, würde sehr merkwürdig sein, wenn es so ist.^^
Er läuft im DOCP Profil,  aber mit 2800Mhz wieder. Bei 2933Mhz, war er stabil, aber genau dass gleiche. Timings sind halt eben die vom DOCP Profil und damit kommt er auch zurecht. Wie beim TUF. Vermute wie du, CPU oder fehlender 4Pin beim Nerzteil. Sollte ich im Forum bei den Netzteilen nochmal fragen, oder kann es gewiss ausgeschlossen werden?

Vllt hätte ich auch das Rog Strix oder gleich ne andere Marke nehmen sollen.


----------



## skoberst (3. November 2019)

der 4 pin macht da nichts aus, 

ich dachte deine cpu+dein speicher ist auf nem anderen x570 gelaufen? oder habt ihr auf nem x470 board getestet?
kannst nur ne anderen 3600 mit dem speicher auf dem neuen board testeten


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. November 2019)

Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden warum man dann nicht auf eine identische Kombi zurückgreift,bei der man ja erfolgreich getestet hatte.
OK vielleicht mag man kein Gigabyte und will bestimmte Funktionen haben oder hat eine affinität zu einer bestimmten Marke.
@ AndroidJunky
Du hattest ja glaube ich sogar mit deiner eigenen CPU gestestet oder?
Sonst hätte man ja sagen können jede CPU ist anders und ein wenig Lotterie,wobei die Speichercontroller schon identisch sein sollten und höchstens bei dem max Takt evt. Unterschiede sein sollten.


----------



## AndroidJunky (3. November 2019)

@skoberst,
Danke, dann weiß ich bescheid.
Nein, wurde auf einem Gigabyte X570 Gaming X Board getestet. Ich persönlich, würde aber irgendwie gerne bei Asus bleiben. Hmm...

@Schwarzseher,
Ja, eigene CPU, wurde in dem Testboard, mit getestet. Dort waren aber auch zu erst, Ram- Probleme. Er wollte nicht booten, dann aber hat es geklappt. Auch mit dem DOCP- Profil. Neustart war auch drin. Oder sollte man trotzdem nochmal ne andere CPU, in meinem System bauen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. November 2019)

Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin,wenn das System ansonsten stabil und fehlerfrei läuft.
Dann höchstens nochmal Ram mit Samsung B-Dies wenn man da günstig rankommt,weil die ja bekanntlich etwas teurer sind.


----------



## skoberst (3. November 2019)

wenn er auch probleme auf dem gigabyte board mit seiner cpu hatte und diese nur kurz getestet wurde > würde ich mal ne andere 3600 cpu auf seinem neuen board testen


----------



## AndroidJunky (3. November 2019)

Okay, super! zum Glück keine neue CPU.

Stehe vor einem weiteren "Problem". Zur Zeit verwende ich den Boxed Kühler, von Amd. Eigentlich reicht er mir, beim zocken erreicht die CPU 65- 70 Grad. Bin am überlegen, ob ich ne WaKü, oder eine bessere LukÜ nehme. Problem ist an der Sache^^, optisch gefällt mir ein CPU Kühler jetzt nicht so, eher eine Wasserkühlung. Aber eine Wasserkühlung, da wäre ich vllt beim tauschen des Wassers, eher tollpatschig. Lege auch etwas Wert auf Lautstärke. Würde es reichen, wenn über dem Amd Kühler, noch ein weiterer installiert wird und somit, die warme Luft auch aus dem Gehäuse zieht? Oder dann eher 2 oben am Gehäuse installieren?

Hatte eben mit Aida64 Extreme die CPU, die 17 min gestresst und mit dem Boxed kühler, 57 grad erreicht. Gute Werte?^^


----------



## AndroidJunky (4. November 2019)

Also, dass Board geht wieder zurück. Hab es ja unter den 14 Tagen. Bin echt am überlegen, mir einfach jetzt x470 zu holen. Asrock x470 Taichi hat glaub ich, 16 oder 18 Phasen? Aufjedenfall mehr, als ein X570 Board, unter 300€. Sollte doch eig. reichen für ryzen 5 und später einen ryzen 7er? Pcie 4.0 ist mir langsam Latte. Hauptsache, stabilität ist drinn. Mehr Geld, für ein neues X570 kann ich zur zeit nicht machen.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. November 2019)

@skoberst,
Sag mal, verstehe ich dass richtig? Das Asrock x470 Taichi, hat etwas mehr Phasen, als das Asus x570 Rog Strix e- Gaming? Heißt, mehr sind besser/stabiler, oder kommt es noch woanders drauf an?


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. November 2019)

Update: 6.11.19:

Agesa 1.0.0.4 hat nix gebracht, um DOCP- stabil zu bekommen. Dass wars.

LG


----------



## skoberst (6. November 2019)

bei deinem teil ist vermutlich der wurm wo anders drin > evtl. ne cpu problem aber da müsste mal ne schrauber der genug teile zum tauschen/testen hat sich zeit nehmen für. 

bei den phasen kommt es auch darauf an welche teile verbaut sind + anzahl > aber für deine cpu sind beide boards überdimensioniert von der stromversorgung > da ist es egal welches du nimmst
da würde bei´m extrem übertakten eher deine cpu abrauchen als dass die phasen zu wenig strom liefern


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. November 2019)

Heißt, das Prime Pro würde auch für ryzen 7 geeignet sein? Dachte schon, dass es an den Phasen liegen könnte.


----------



## skoberst (7. November 2019)

schau auf die herstellerseite dort cpu liste bei´m board > mit entsprechendem bios ist es kompatibel

du fusselst dir grad nen wolf  und bastelst um ne wahrscheinliche hardwarefehler (wie schon genannt evtl. doch cpu)  drumherum >> das bringt nix

du hast wenn ich nicht irre  anderen speicher und ne anderes board und noch den selben fehler,  
wenn ihr die cpu auf nem anderen board mit anderem layout getestet habt taucht der fehler vielleicht selten auf und wird erst bei längerem betrieb/test auftreten

ob du ein anderes netzteil mal an deinen pc gehängt hast weis ich nicht.

ich würde die cpu zur garantie einreichen.

oder zum hardwareshop mit profischrauber gehen der das ganze quer testen kann mit anderer hardware > leider sind nicht mehr viele davon übrig

in welcher gegend wohnst du den? evtl. hat hier jemand ne tip für ne service in deiner nähe


----------



## AndroidJunky (7. November 2019)

Da hast du auch Recht... Komme aus der Lüneburger Heide, Nähe Hamburg...


----------



## skoberst (9. November 2019)

die aktuelle bios version 1403 /agesa 1004b  scheint auch ne haufen probleme zu machen > der download dieser version bei asus ist gerade offline > evtl. basteln die an nem hotfix

da hab ich mit meinem system bisher glück hardwareseitig

das 1202 bios werd ich vorerst nicht ersetzen  > die neue version zeigt komisches Verhalten mit den internen Leistungszuständen > auf x570 minimal mehr takt + sehr Stromsparend aber weniger Leistung/IPC  ; auf älteren chipsätzen gibts dafür mehr Leistung  > alles etwas durcheinander zur Zeit

YouTube

YouTube

> also abwarte bis das große bios update fertig entwickelt wurde


----------



## AndroidJunky (9. November 2019)

@skoberst,
Wir Kunden scheinen heutzutage echt zu Betatestern zu werden... Traurig. Haben die Hersteller Zeitdruck, oder was ist heutzutage los? Auch in anderen Bereichen scheint es heutzutage, mit Qualität Probleme zu geben.

Was ich machen könnte ist,  Agesa 1.0.0.2 probieren. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es hilft. Asus ist heutzutage auch nicht mehr "Asus"...


----------



## skoberst (9. November 2019)

neeee > planlos frickeln bringt dich nicht weiter > wenn es ne bios problem wäre hättest du mit verschiedenen bios versionen ja ne unterschied gemerkt


----------



## AndroidJunky (9. November 2019)

Hab vorhin meinen weiteren Gehäuselüfter bekommen und eingebaut. Dabei wurde mir auf einmal schwindelig und bin dabei ohnmächtig geworden... Mir war aber schon den ganzen Tag etwas komisch. Migräne war auch schon vorher da. Tut mir leid, dass ich so spät antworte. Es geht mir jetzt etwas besser.

LG.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. November 2019)

Oh.Gute Besserung 
Bei sowas besser mal den Arzt aufsuchen. 
Kann ja was schlimmeres sein .


----------



## Reous (10. November 2019)

skoberst schrieb:


> die aktuelle bios version 1403 /agesa 1004b  scheint auch ne haufen probleme zu machen > der download dieser version bei asus ist gerade offline > evtl. basteln die an nem hotfix



Die Version wurde am Freitag gelöscht und durch die neue 1404 ersetzt. Falls es auf der HP noch nicht zu sehen ist, kannst du diese auch über den Direktlink in meiner Luxx Liste herunterladen.


----------



## AndroidJunky (12. November 2019)

@Schwarzseher,
Danke dir. Hab mit dem Kreislauf in letzter Zeit zu tun... Wetter oder zu wenig getrunken (kein Alc��).

Naja, ich hab heute dass neue Bios geupdatet, was soll ich sagen? Bis jetzt ist es stabil! Er fährt mit DOCP normal hoch, runter und startet neu hoch. Hab den PC auch mal vom Strom getrennt und es läuft. Scheinbar, hat das Update etwas gebracht und der Stress damit ist hoffentlich damit weg! Was ein Update so machen kann... 

LG


----------



## AndroidJunky (13. November 2019)

Leute, DOCP ist stable mit dem neuesten Update! Danke an alle, für eure Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks! 

In den Sinne

Cheers


----------



## sunToxx (17. November 2019)

Ups .


----------



## Stomper.SSt (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Asus X570 Tug Gaming+ Ram Probleme*



Blackout27 schrieb:


> Moin
> hier die versprochenen Einstellungen. Die Spannungswerte vom Chip und co. können aber nicht 1:1 genommen werden da wir unterschiedliche Boards von Asus verwenden. Das UEFI sollte aber bis auf die Farbgestaltung fast identisch sein.
> Wenn der PC aber mit 2400Mhz läuft kannst du ja mal die XMP Werte per Hand eintragen. Eigentlich sollte Ryzen 3000 DDR4 3200 unterstützen wenn zwei Rammodule verbaut sind. Sind es Single oder Dual Rank Module?
> Wahrscheinlich sind die Werte einfach zu hoch für deine Config^^ Ich selbst betreibe auch nur DDR4 3000er Dual Rank Ram.
> ...




Ich hoffe, Du konntest das Problem mittlerweile beheben.
Ich selbst habe das Asus ROG Strix X570-e und hatte genau dieselben Symptome und ebenfalls drei verschiedene RAM Kits getestet.
Bei mir ist es so, dass der PC nur dann mit den docp RAM Einstellungen völlig stabil läuft, wenn die Riegel in Slot A1 und B1 verbaut sind. 
A2 und B2 bootet ebenfalls nicht mit DOCP Einstellungen, sondern nur bis max ddr4 2400. Hatte das beim Zusammenbau irgendwie falsch aus der Mainboardanleitung heraus gelesen.


----------



## rsm1978 (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Asus TUF X570 PLUS Mainboard (BIOS VBersion 1405) mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 3600 und  mit einem Patriot Viper Gaming 2x8GB Kit DDR4 PC4-35200 4400Mhz (Viper Steel DDR4 Extreme Performance Memory) und einer Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 590 geholt. Ich bin nicht so der krasse Zocker. Leider läuft der RAM nur auf den DIMM Slots A1 und A2 und somit nur im Single Channel. Die 16GB RAM werden zwar erkannt, laufen aber nur mit 2133MHz.
Außerdem werden keinerlei DOCP Profile korrekt geladen bzw. gebootet sondern das BIOS bootet direkt in den safe mode. (siehe Bilder).  ich muss deshalb DOCP direkt deaktivieren.
Habt ihr schön Erfahrungen mit diesen Komponenten gemacht ?
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich.

Ich habe diese Liste von Asus gefunden:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...VL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf

Welche RAM Module benutzt ihr den zusammen mit dem Asus TUF X570 Plus optimal zusammen?

Danke und Gruß

Robert


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. April 2020)

Moin Robert,

Schick dass Mainboard zurück.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2020)

@rsm1978 

Arbeitsspeicher mit 4400 Mhz ist aber auch eine Hausnummer, das packt nicht jedes Mainboard oder der Controller eines Prozessors. Es handelt sich hier um OC und OC ist nicht garantiert. Selbst mit einem Intel würde es hier wenige Prozessoren geben die solch ein hohen Takt mit machen würden. Taste dich daher an den Takt dran was geht, denn dein Mainboard und dein Prozessor können hier kein 4400 MHz der Arbeitsspeicher aufbringen.

Der DOCP Profile wird hier auch keine Wunder erbringen können und läuft dieser Takt nicht dann bringt das einschalten auch nichts. Manche User haben überhaupt Probleme auf 3200 MHz zu kommen und du möchtest direkt auf 4400 MHz kommen. Da wird ein anderes Mainboard kaum was daran ändern.

Meine Empfehlung wäre die Arbeitsspeicher zurück zu senden und dir was zwischen 3200 und 3600 Mhz zu kaufen. Selbst wenn solch ein Takt laufen sollte wird es dir in Spielen kaum was bringen sobald die Grafikkarte sich im GPU-Limit befindet.


----------



## rsm1978 (11. April 2020)

Schon mal vielen Dank dafür.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein
 G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit Arbeitsspeicher, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC, Trident Z Kit geholt.
Dies ist in der Liste der unterstützten RAM Module enthalten:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...VL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf

Doch diese Module werden nicht als Dual Channel Module erkennt.
Sorry das verstehe ich nicht. Sie laufen nur  als Single Channel im Slot A1 und A2. 
Laufen Sie im B2 und A2 Slot bootet der Rechner nicht.


----------



## rsm1978 (11. April 2020)

Schon mal vielen Dank dafür.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein
 G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit Arbeitsspeicher, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC, Trident Z Kit geholt.
Dies ist in der Liste der unterstützten RAM Module enthalten:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...VL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf

Doch diese Module werden nicht als Dual Channel Module erkennt.
Sorry das verstehe ich nicht. Sie laufen nur  als Single Channel im Slot A1 und A2. 
Laufen Sie im B2 und A2 Slot bootet der Rechner nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

Das ist ärgerlich und ließt mal leider oft hier im Forum. 
AMD kann manchmal immer noch sehr wählerisch sein, zumindest mit den Usern die sich hierzu hier oft melden.

Sofern noch nicht geschehen schau mal nach ob es eine neue Bios Version fürs Mainboard gibt.


----------



## rsm1978 (11. April 2020)

ich habe bereits die neueste BIOS Version 1407 von Anfang April 2020 installiert.
Betrifft das alle Mainboards mit X570 Chipsatz?
Macht es Sinn das Board zurück zu schicken oder betrifft das alle Boards mit X570 Chipsatz von  allen Herstellern ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

Das kann sich mit jedem Mainboard, mit jedem Arbeitsspeicher und sogar mit jedem Prozessor anders verhalten. Daher wirst du dazu immer nur Vermutungen erhalten und nie was konkretes.


----------



## AndroidJunky (13. April 2020)

Bei mir läuft es mittlerweile mit G.Skill Neo Ram. Bis heute stabil auf 3200Mhz. Mir fehlen aber in jedem Spiel und Benchmark, so um die 5- 10FPS. 
Das Mainboard mag vllt. gute VRM's haben, aber nochmal würde ich es mir nicht kaufen. Bald kaufe ich mir das Asus x570 Prime Pro.


----------



## ich111 (14. April 2020)

Wenn du mit Asus Probleme hast warum kaufst du dann nochmal ein Asus Board und keins von z.B. Gigabyte wie Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €' '208,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AndroidJunky (14. April 2020)

Wie sieht es mit dem Aorus Pro aus?


----------



## ich111 (15. April 2020)

Was erwartest du von dem Board? Das Elite hat alles was man von einem guten Board erwarten kann: Gute Spannungsversorung, vernünftiger Onboard Sound und Ethernet.


----------



## AndroidJunky (15. April 2020)

Ich wollte auf nem ryzen 7 3700x oder ryzen 9 im herbst umsteigen, und mein Board dann auch wechseln oder ggf. vorher. Ich möchte eins haben, was gute Spannungswandler hat und die ausreichen. Am Tuf merke ich ja, dass die Leistung nicht reicht.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (19. Mai 2020)

Es kann oft einmal passieren, daß bei Asusboards, aber auch bei MSI, das DOCP, bzw. bei MSI das XMP Profil, die im Ram Riegel hinterlegten Werte falsch ausliest und dadurch die falschen Werte im Bios setzt und das Bios, den Ram dadurch nicht in den schnelleren Modus schalten kann und dadurch im hinterlegten Standardtakt startet.

Abhilfe dafür gibt es allerdings, es gibt im Ami Bios des MSI als auch des ASUS Boards die Möglichkeit den Ramtakt manuell auf einen Wert einzustellen, der dann, mit erhöhung der Ramspannung auf 1,36 Volt meist mit den Timings 18-20-20-20-39 gestartet wird.


----------



## White-Devil (25. Mai 2020)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf nem ryzen 7 3700x oder ryzen 9 im herbst umsteigen, und mein Board dann auch wechseln oder ggf. vorher. Ich möchte eins haben, was gute Spannungswandler hat und die ausreichen. Am Tuf merke ich ja, dass die Leistung nicht reicht.



die leistung reicht nicht? das liegt sicher nicht am mainboard und ein neues mainboard wird dir sicher nicht 1o fps mehr bringen, es sei denn du hast aktuell etwas falsch eingestellt... aber eigentlich ist ein mainboardtausch eher unnötig... wozu brauchst du eigentlich einen ryzen 7 oder 9? für welche anwendung reicht deine jetzige cpu denn nicht aus?
ich habe übrigens auch das asus tuf gaming x570-plus...


----------

